# Big Brother - Season 16



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Season 16 starts on June 25th.

Season 16 will be in HD.

BBAD will air on TVGN.

Season 16 cast to be announced on June 19th.

Source


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I thought I read somewhere Evil Dick's daughter and son in law will be on. And the season will be like Survivor Blood vs Water. We'll see!!!! Thankfully we'll see in HD.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> I thought I read somewhere Evil Dick's daughter and son in law will be on. And the season will be like Survivor Blood vs Water. We'll see!!!! Thankfully we'll see in HD.


Yeah, that's what my source says, too. Of course, all of it is rumor. :sure:


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

HD FINALLY! Always look forward to this show during the summer, thanks for the link!


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Big Brother premier is now in the Dish EPG window. BBAD will show up tomorrow.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

No HD on TVGN.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

TheRatPatrol said:


> No HD on TVGN.


Unless Dish moves fast, I'm afraid you're right. TVGN is not carried by Dish in HD format. Although it'll be taped is HD, all we'll probably see is black borders around a smaller picture.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

BB 16 cast.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

"In _Big Brother 16_, the house will be divided into two teams, eight HGs on each team. One person from each team will win HoH each week, meaning there will be two HoHs, Each HoH nominates two people for eviction, meaning there will be four nominees on the block at a time. Then the two team compete in a new competition called "Battle of the Block," and only one team will emerge victorious, and the other team's two nominations will remain on the block, and that team's HoH will be stripped of their power and safety. The winning team will be safe, including the two nominations and the HoH. The winning HoH, the two nominees and three players selected by random draw will then compete for the Power of Veto. The winner of the PoV can leave the nominations the same, or take someone off the block and replace them with anyone they want, including the losing team's HoH. [I'm not sure if the PoV winner, or the HoH gets to select as before, but it was written that the PoV winner does the selecting, so we'll just have to wait and see]. One of the remaining two nominees will be voted out as usual."

Source


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

Just give them knives. Like season 2.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Cast seems interesting so far. Like the two HOH tiwst and America's team. Hoping CBS has lots of twists up there sleves this year. Last season was awful so hoping for a better season this year. THat Zach guy will not last long. Kind of sad I think he will stir things up but his mouth will get him voted out really fast.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

thxultra said:


> Cast seems interesting so far. Like the two HOH tiwst and America's team. Hoping CBS has lots of twists up there sleves this year. Last season was awful so hoping for a better season this year. THat Zach guy will not last long. Kind of sad I think he will stir things up but his mouth will get him voted out really fast.


We have the two broadcast episodes of BB in the can. Same thing with BBAD. Haven't watched any of it ... no doubt we will this afternoon.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

First Impressions​​*Good*​​Caleb​Donny​Hayden​Nicole​Brittany​​​*Bad*​​Frankie​Jocasta​Paola​Joey​​​*Undecided*​​Amber​Christine​Cody​Derrick​Devin​Victoria​Zach​​​​


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Don't read unless you watched Sunday's show 6-29-2014



Spoiler



OMg Can't believe Frankie backstabbed Victoria so fast. Bomb squad will not last the week. Really had high hopes for Frankie but I think he will be out fast. Was really surprised they pulled Zach and Devin in that alliance. Devin is cray cray. Who brings people into an alliance without talking it over with the others first... Should be a interesting season.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



Not so surprising if you know where he's coming from. He's in it for himself and isn't hampered by loyalties. Like Andy before him, he'll probably be in alliance with everyone, proclaiming loyalties he has no intentions of honoring. That makes him super dangerous.

As for the alliance itself, it was doomed the minute Devin was included. He too is in it for himself (and his daughter). I'm still trying to figurer him out, although it's hard not to think of Jesse when I look at him. For all I know, he'll probably share the same fate.


----------



## crabtrp (Sep 23, 2006)

They seem to have found a dumber than usual cast. Might be the season I finally give up on this.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

crabtrp said:


> They seem to have found a dumber than usual cast. Might be the season I finally give up on this.


This crew is not as openly prejudiced as last year's. No big flaps on the first week, but not much of anything else, either. I wouldn't necessarily characterize them as "dumb"; perhaps _toned down_ and a bit _too open_. The season is young and the twists have the players re-evaluating their strategies - well, some of them, anyway.

They seem to be jockeying for positions/alliances in an amusingly awkward way. From the looks of things, some of these kids (Joey and Devin in particular) are either geniuses or don't have a clue on how to play the game. On the other hand, people like Frankie and Nicole are playing a brilliant social game that might give them the edge - if they don't screw it up. Open manipulation doesn't have a long shelf life and Frankie should keep that in mind. Playing nerdy all of the time could be a bad thing too, Nicole.

I don't suppose Devin will go far in this game. He seems too obvious to me. He thinks he's quietly manipulating his alliance, but in reality, he's as transparent as a cast-iron skillet and is just painting a big target on his back.

I'm guessing Joey will go home this week, although Pao-Pao is also an excellent candidate.

No Showmances to speak of yet, although Caleb's boyish crush on Amber is already getting old.

I'm still getting to know this bunch. Some of my original first impressions are changing, but that's to be expected of course.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Ya still getting to know if I will like or hate this years cast. At least the racism from last year is gone. That made the season unwatchable. I like my share of darama but that was hitting below the belt and no fun to watch. Also no one made any interesting moves last year. I hated Andy. Still pissed they gave that guy any money. He just floated to a half mill. I think Frankie is digging his grave a bit this season putting victoria up after making a deal with her. Even if he doesn't intend o keep it made a bad first impressiion and a enemy right off the bat. He is a interesting player though I really hope he stays around. Devin has a chance of going down as the worst person to align with. Already tired of hearing about his daughter also. We get it you want to win money for her. Guess what your awful game will get you back home to her very soon. Pao Pao needs to walk out the door also she drives me crazy. I can see her having a big blow up though that may make the show interesting. Hoping they do some good things with America's team also. Really liked americas player so this has a chance of being a great twist with the right people in it...


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Pao-Pao is laying low. Being on the block doesn't give her much choice. If she survives the vote this week (and I think she just might) she'll start getting her confidence back and play harder. Everyone is telling her that it's Joey going home, but I don't think she believes it.

Someone did make a racist statement the other day. It had to do with the suggestion that they bring in a maid. One of the contestants referred to the maid as a "Maria", which set off one of the other contestants. I'm thinking that it was a slip and that it won't go any further. At any rate, it was a quick thing that you could have missed on BBAD.

Agree with the Devin thing. This constant obsession with his daughter makes you wonder why in the hell he signed up for BB if he couldn't stand the separation. I also agree that he's not a good choice for an alliance partner. I can't really figure out what his game plan is. Does he really think there's safety in an alliance the size of the entire cast? Anyway, if I were a wicked man, I would hope that Devin is around long enough to make it to jury, which would add weeks to his estrangement. But, I'm not, so I hope he's outta here in the next couple of weeks.

According to Morty's, Zach and Frankie might make up the first Showmance of the season. I was hoping it would be Amber and Caleb, but Amber is pretty much putting the kibosh on that one.

Frankie is turning into the class clown. He's pretty funny, and that British or Brit/Aus accent is hilarious. As you mention, though, he'd better watch his back. Nominating an alliance member for eviction is not a healthy thing. She may forgive him, but she'll never trust him again. This may come back to haunt him later because women never forget.

In general, the houseguests are turning very touchy-feely. Amber is all over the men (except for poor Caleb). The rest of the crew is still scheming and jockeying for position. I think they're starting to fall into place, and that may not be good for some as the competition shifts gears.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Henry said:


> Pao-Pao is laying low. Being on the block doesn't give her much choice. If she survives the vote this week (and I think she just might) she'll start getting her confidence back and play harder. Everyone is telling her that it's Joey going home, but I don't think she believes it.
> 
> Someone did make a racist statement the other day. It had to do with the suggestion that they bring in a maid. One of the contestants referred to the maid as a "Maria", which set off one of the other contestants. I'm thinking that it was a slip and that it won't go any further. At any rate, it was a quick thing that you could have missed on BBAD.
> 
> ...


Ya I missed the BBAD part since I don't have the tv guide channel. Really wish they would put that back on showtime where they can show it unedited. I should get the live feeds one day but never caved into getting those either. would be interesting to leave those up but I bet they get boring. Zach Frankie relationship would be great. Never been a gay relationship on BB so would be great to have one this season. Wonder if there is any truth to that or if Frankie will go for Zach. I can see Frankie being a character also. Hoping he stays around. lol almost wonder if Devin would leave the jury if he was on it. Don't understand why he got on the show when he has a daughter. Has to be hard to be away from your kid for that long just taking care of them. Sure that is hard on his wife to do all that alone. Also did he not know what he was getting into it is a 3 month show and you are isolated. Dummy... That Donny guy will be interesting also. I can see him staying around a long time. Always hard to go on that show as the old guy because they never have anything in common with the rest of the house.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Zach is gay?


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Donny is the quintessential token loner. More of an odd ball than a player. And, they always have one.

We get TVGN on our Dish subscription, but it's in SD. BBAD is taped in HD so we change the receiver's mode to "Stretch" to get a fuller screen. Not that it helps PQ any.

I'm with you. SHO2 was a much better arrangement. No commercials (just promos) and no editing. But CBS is probably making a fortune because SHO2 already has a core audience even without BBAD, and TVGN can now rake in the BBAD viewers and all of the $$$ the advertisers give them. Of course, we the viewers, get stuck with tons of commercials and sporadic soundtracks. Adding insult to injury, us Dish subscribers get handed the SD version of it to boot.

Yeah, the hamsters a getting restless (horny?). Zach and Frankie, Nicole and everyone (or is that anyone?).

I think my wife mentioned that Devin was a single parent. I'm sure that his motivation is financially driven. Why else would he volunteer?


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Zach is gay?


Looks that way.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Henry said:


> Donny is the quintessential token loner. More of an odd ball than a player. And, they always have one.
> 
> We get TVGN on our Dish subscription, but it's in SD. BBAD is taped in HD so we change the receiver's mode to "Stretch" to get a fuller screen. Not that it helps PQ any.
> 
> ...


Ya makes you wonder who is watching Devin's daughter... Would be even harder for a single parent to go on the show. How do you tell your kid you are going to be gone for 3 months... Then again I don't think he will be gone long. See him going home soon enough. I have uverse which is the one provider that doesn't have tvgn. Grr. Have showtime though. Would drive me crazy that they censor it though. Will be interesting if Frankie ends up with Zach. Is Frankie into Zach at all? Didn't take long for the showmances to start to brew.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Not sure about Frankie, but what I read this morning says Zach is head-over-heels for him. It would be a hoot if Frankie had a partner outside of the house ... sorry, Zach.

What's amusing to me is Caleb saying earlier today that he was over Amber. He wasn't going to talk to her unless she started the conversation. He said he was now convinced the she was using him to get through the game and that she was throwing him off of his game - yes, this is the same girl that has rebuffed all of his advances. He's a little full of himself, and did I mention that he hasn't stopped talking about her yet?

Good question about Devin's daughter. I have no idea who is caring for her.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Gave up on BB a while back, sick of waiting for HD (no excuse for no HD the last eight years). Too bad TVGN is only in SD. Showtime would've been great for AD in HD.

Looks like they only try to punch out the f-bombs as far as censoring on TVGN, but a few of do them manage to slip through. (A lot of cable just leaves s-words alone, anymore, especially late night.)

Fortunately, for me, these forums are about as "social media" as I ever got. I'm sure this topic's completely blowing out everywhere else. It's nice to be able to discuss, here.

Now that it's HD, I'm giving it another go...


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

A heads up for Boston area folks. The Forth of July Fireworks have been rescheduled for tonight and is knocking Big Brother off it's CBS WBZ Channel 4 schedule. I have not scene if it's being picked up on the sister station WSBK Channel 38 or not.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

oldschoolecw said:


> A heads up for Boston area folks. The Forth of July Fireworks have been rescheduled for tonight and is knocking Big Brother off it's CBS WBZ Channel 4 schedule. I have not scene if it's being picked up on the sister station WSBK Channel 38 or not.


CBS in Denver did something like that a few years ago, but they re-scheduled it to broadcast late that night. That might be an option to explore in Boston. If all else fails and you miss it, you can watch it online here.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Henry said:


> CBS in Denver did something like that a few years ago, but they re-scheduled it to broadcast late that night. That might be an option to explore in Boston. If all else fails and you miss it, you can watch it online here.


Thanks for the link. And an update on the new schedule in Boston for tonight. All CBS primetime programming will be shifted to WSBK 38 from 8PM - 11PM


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> Gave up on BB a while back, sick of waiting for HD (no excuse for no HD the last eight years). Too bad TVGN is only in SD. Showtime would've been great for AD in HD.
> 
> Looks like they only try to punch out the f-bombs as far as censoring on TVGN, but a few of do them manage to slip through. (A lot of cable just leaves s-words alone, anymore, especially late night.)
> 
> ...


+1 regarding Showtime in HD.

I think TVGN is also blurring portions of BBAD scenes that might violate network nudity policies. TVGN tries to catch all of the F-bombs, but one or two slip through from time to time. All in all, they do a wonderful job of ruining an otherwise very entertaining show. Commercial/promo breaks seem excessive and no doubt add tremendously to CBS' coffers. Editing both language and video is a pain that, we the viewers, have to endure and ruins the spontaneity of the show. Of course, we could choose not to tune in at all since it's quite obvious that we are not a concern. They dish it out, and we have no choice in the matter.

I am enjoying the regular BB broadcasts in HD. Like you mentioned, there was no excuse for not going that route much earlier. It's obvious that profit played a big part in that. I just don't know who to blame: the Producers or the network or both.

Hope you enjoy the rest of the season.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Henry said:


> +1 regarding Showtime in HD.
> 
> I think TVGN is also blurring portions of BBAD scenes that might violate network nudity policies. TVGN tries to catch all of the F-bombs, but one or two slip through from time to time. All in all, they do a wonderful job of ruining an otherwise very entertaining show. Commercial/promo breaks seem excessive and no doubt add tremendously to CBS' coffers. Editing both language and video is a pain that, we the viewers, have to endure and ruins the spontaneity of the show. Of course, we could choose not to tune in at all since it's quite obvious that we are not a concern. They dish it out, and we have no choice in the matter.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more nice that BB is in HD this year. Always drives me nuts with those black boards looks nice and sharp this year. Really need to break down though and get the live feeds. Know I'm missing a ton not having those. Really want to see the Frankie and Zach drama unfold. Useually read the blogs to catch up on whats going on in the house. Will be interesting to see if they let the dethroned hoh play for HOH tonight also... Also wonder what they will do with America's team if Joey is voted out.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

thxultra said:


> Couldn't agree more nice that BB is in HD this year. Always drives me nuts with those black boards looks nice and sharp this year. Really need to break down though and get the live feeds. Know I'm missing a ton not having those. Really want to see the Frankie and Zach drama unfold. Useually read the blogs to catch up on whats going on in the house. Will be interesting to see if they let the dethroned hoh play for HOH tonight also... Also wonder what they will do with America's team if Joey is voted out.


My wife will have nothing to do with the live feeds, and since she rules here, I'm out of luck too. Seriously, I thought about getting the feeds but then I found that this site has a running blog based on the live feeds. It has a lot more stuff on it, including the BB broadcast synopses and the BBs in Canada, Australia and the UK.

Don't know if Frankie can compete in tonight's HoH comp. My guess is no, but stranger things have happened.

It's sorta good to see Devin starting to implode.

I have little interest in the Frankie/Zach Showmance. I think it's a first for BB, though.

Is anyone else getting sick of Christine's giggle? I don't usually pay attention to people's idiosyncrasies, but her's is starting to get to me.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Henry said:


> My wife will have nothing to do with the live feeds, and since she rules here, I'm out of luck too. Seriously, I thought about getting the feeds but then I found that this site has a running blog based on the live feeds. It has a lot more stuff on it, including the BB broadcast synopses and the BBs in Canada, Australia and the UK.
> 
> Don't know if Frankie can compete in tonight's HoH comp. My guess is no, but stranger things have happened.
> 
> ...


Frankie Zach showmance will be fun to watch. Will be interesting to see what pans out. Was surprised to find out Zach was into Frankie I thought he was straight. Drives me crazy big brother always casts stereotype gay people also. Would be great for them to get a normal gay guy for one season. I can't get myself to pay the $10 a month for the live feeds. Don't know how much I would watch them. Pretty much keep up by reading the blogs like you do. I had them years ago with this tv service I had on my cell phone most of the time they were boring but now they have the rewind thing so you can just watch the interesting stuff so may have more appeal because of that.

Devin is crazy. Guy doesn't have a clue how to play the game. Love his house meeting and break down. Really... Amazes me how many people go on these shows and don't know what they are getting into don't they ever watch the show before going on. Don't see donnie trusting him anymore and if he does he is crazy. Devin will not last. Bomb squad is going to blow up soon I'm sure of that


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Haven't looked into the live feeds. Too bad they couldn't be incorporated to something like a HD DirecTV interactive mix channel. How cool would that be?! (Highlight the feed you're interested in to get the audio, and select to get full screen of that feed.)

I'm kind of old-school and don't really like watching television on small screens all that much. _Especially_ for pay.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



No big surprise last night. As expected, "Smurf" was sent packing. She'll do fine in the morning shows and will milk her 15 minutes for all they're worth. Good luck, sweetie.

The battle for HoH took a nasty turn when Cody was disqualified and Devin was crowned in his place. Did you notice how graciously Devin took the news? Apparently, they had a late night nomination ceremony and some of the good guys ended up on the block ... Amber nominated Hayden and Nicole, and Devin nominated Brittany and Paola. Poor Pao-Pao.

This ought to be an interesting week given that (1) Amber is in the same alliance as Devin, and (2) that the Bomb Squad has it in for Devin. I can think of a number of scenarios where they could put a hurt on Devin, and even send him to his beloved daughter. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Henry said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is there a video of that anywhere?


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Is there a video of that anywhere?


I haven't looked for one, although they broadcast the HoH competition last night. It includes Cody's disqualification and Devin's reaction. I haven't sat down to watch last night's BBAD, so the scheming might be there. Of course, they won't show the actual nominations. That's reserved for a BB broadcast.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

thxultra said:


> Couldn't agree more nice that BB is in HD this year. Always drives me nuts with those black boards looks nice and sharp this year. Really need to break down though and get the live feeds. Know I'm missing a ton not having those. Really want to see the Frankie and Zach drama unfold. Useually read the blogs to catch up on whats going on in the house.* Will be interesting to see if they let the dethroned hoh play for HOH tonight also... Also wonder what they will do with America's team if Joey is voted out.*


Well, both of your questions were answered last night.

How can it be fair for a dethroned HoH to remain in the HoH room after being dethroned, and then be allowed to compete in the subsequent HoH comp? I guess stranger things have happened.

Donny is on Team America and two more will be selected next week before the eviction episode. I think Julie said that TA will get instructions on its first mission on Wednesday.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



Battle of the Block: Amber has been dethroned by Hayden and Nicole ... Devin remains as sole HoH. Lots of scheming to get Devin out next week. Source


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Current Impressions​Note: Bolded names indicate a change in category.​​*Good*​​*Jocasta*​Donny​Hayden​*Cody*​*Derrick*​​​*Bad*​​*Devin*​*Caleb*​*Christine*​​​*Undecided*​​Amber​*Paola*​Victoria​Zach​*Nicole*​*Brittany*​*Frankie*​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



Devin won the POV challenge.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Just finished watching last night's BBAD. It was a good recap of Frankie's night. He was in every other conversation. It was interesting to see him make his rounds. He's obviously borrowed more than one page from Andy's playbook. BB should rename the episode to "Frankie After Dark".


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Spoiler



If that is true about Devin looks like Zach may be going up on the block. Will be a bummer I like watching Zach and think he stirs things up. Will be yet another case of should put foot in mouth though. Guess he was stiring the pot quite a bit with Devin yesterday. That being said Devin drives me completly crazy. I really want him off the show. If I hear about his daughter one more time I'm going to go crazy!!


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



Donny, Frankie and Derrick are Team America...

_*9:38PM BBT:* Frankie and Derrick are exchanging what they have heard about each other in the house. Frankie has been compared to Andy from last season. Derrick's name was mentioned a few times but nothing concrete. Derrick just said to Frankie "As of right now, clean slate." They agree to play together for America, neither of them will talk about the other. It is all about what America wants them to do in the house. Derrick thanks Frankie for telling him what Zach said and that he will never hear anything bad come from him... _

Source


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

thxultra said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> If that is true about Devin looks like Zach may be going up on the block. Will be a bummer I like watching Zach and think he stirs things up. Will be yet another case of should put foot in mouth though. Guess he was stiring the pot quite a bit with Devin yesterday. That being said Devin drives me completly crazy. I really want him off the show. If I hear about his daughter one more time I'm going to go crazy!!


+1. He seems to be losing it, but I'm not sure why.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Henry said:


> +1. He seems to be losing it, but I'm not sure why.





Spoiler



Ya I don't understand why Zach wants to be on the block. Never a good place to be. Looks like he may be heading out the door this week if things continue this way. Can't stand Devin but you can't mess with the HOH until after the veto. Have these people ever watched the show.



Don't get why people are compairing Frankie to Andy from last season. Andy was a complete floater. Frankie seems to be actually playing the game. Maybe I'm missing something... Couldn't stand Andy at all.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

thxultra said:


> *Don't get why people are compairing Frankie to Andy from last season. Andy was a complete floater. Frankie seems to be actually playing the game. Maybe I'm missing something... Couldn't stand Andy at all.*


Guilt by association, I guess.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



Devin has used the PoV to remove Brittany from the block.

Zach was selected to replace her.

Zach or Paola will be evicted.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Henry said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Classic case of should have kept his mouth shut. Should be an interesting week. Pao will be pissed that Devin went back on his word with her...


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

thxultra said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Classic case of should have kept his mouth shut. Should be an interesting week. Pao will be pissed that Devin went back on his word with her...





Spoiler



No arguments there ... one should expect this to happen when you come out of left field and go bananas on everyone.

But, I think the rest of the house just might get rid of Pao anyway. Not only because she threw the BotB and the PoV and is now considered to be in cahoots with Devin, but also because the house wants to send a message to Devin about his tyrannical HoH time. They can do both in one move.

Once in his place, it's just a matter of pulling the rug out from under him and send him to his daughter.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Spoiler



Yes saw a bit of the live feed last night and was lots of discussion to get Zach out. Didn't seem like people were 100% sold though. Really want to see them stick it to Devin. Also Pao was crazy for throwing the battle of the block. Would have been a easy way to get Devin out of HOH. Don't know why anyone would throw that unless they wanted to get the person with them out of the house and the pawn ends up going home a lot in BB. Looking forward to tomorrows show and seeing Zach have a melt down after he is put on the block. I heard he outs the Bomb squad and all.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

thxultra said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Yes saw a bit of the live feed last night and was lots of discussion to get Zach out. Didn't seem like people were 100% sold though. Really want to see them stick it to Devin. Also Pao was crazy for throwing the battle of the block. Would have been a easy way to get Devin out of HOH. Don't know why anyone would throw that unless they wanted to get the person with them out of the house and the pawn ends up going home a lot in BB. Looking forward to tomorrows show and seeing Zach have a melt down after he is put on the block. I heard he outs the Bomb squad and all.





Spoiler



You're right ... I don't expect a 12-0 vote either. To me, all Devin has accomplished is to awaken the proverbial sleeping giant and filled him with a terrible resolve ...

_*"7:36AM BBT: *[...] Zach goes back to working on his speech. "As for you twelve voters, do not let this person threaten, manipulate, and bully you all any longer. It is in the best interest of the house to keep me safe, because none of you are my target. My target is solely that man right there. If you vote to keep me safe, I will do everything in my power to get him out of the house. No offense to you Paola, but I am much more capable mentally and physically of carrying out that objective than you are. When you walk into that room, vote for who you think is better to further your game. Please vote to evict Paola." [He better work on shortening that, or I feel Julie is going to interrupt him."_

He's got his work cut out for him. I hope the house keeps him, if for no other reason than his resolve to get rid of Devin and expose (kill?) the Bomb Squad.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Henry said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Really hope Zach can pull it off and get HOH next week and put Devin up. I have a feeling lots of people will be after Devin next week. Hoping he gets to watch big brother with his daughter soon. Was really mad when he got HOH this week and survived battle of the block. Can't stand his fake crying and values either. He is a total bully.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

thxultra said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Really hope Zach can pull it off and get HOH next week and put Devin up. I have a feeling lots of people will be after Devin next week. Hoping he gets to watch big brother with his daughter soon. Was really mad when he got HOH this week and survived battle of the block. Can't stand his fake crying and values either. He is a total bully.





Spoiler



Did you notice that Frankie's gloves are now off? He's discussing Pao-pao's departure with the men, then goes and tells the women (Pao-pau included) what the men said. He's no longer attempting to hide his game plan from us viewers. Sleaze.


.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Henry said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I didn't see that but that is really disappointing. I liked Frankie but from the sound of your post he is going to be another Andy and that will be a disappointment. I really hate floaters. If that is the game he chooses to play I hope the house catches on and puts him on the bloack or gets him out. Andy showed last year that a floater can win the game.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

thxultra said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see that but that is really disappointing. I liked Frankie but from the sound of your post he is going to be another Andy and that will be a disappointment. I really hate floaters. If that is the game he chooses to play I hope the house catches on and puts him on the bloack or gets him out. Andy showed last year that a floater can win the game.


Floaters do nothing though, he actually is doing stuff.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

thxultra said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see that but that is really disappointing. I liked Frankie but from the sound of your post he is going to be another Andy and that will be a disappointment. I really hate floaters. If that is the game he chooses to play I hope the house catches on and puts him on the bloack or gets him out. Andy showed last year that a floater can win the game.





Spoiler



Very disappointing. He has a wonderful sense of humor.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Floaters do nothing though, he actually is doing stuff.





Spoiler



Semantics. Once a player deceives and causes a detriment to someone else's game, they have crossed the line with me. I know it's just a game, but when you do it and enjoy the act, it's no longer a game.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Spoiler



Looks like Zach is safe so far for tonight. Also looks like a golf type HOH is coming so he has a good chance of being HOH. Really hoping who ever is HOH takes Devin out. Was bummed we didn't get to see the blowup at the Veto meeting also. Can't wait to see that tonight. SHould be a great show tonight.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

thxultra said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Zach is safe so far for tonight. Also looks like a golf type HOH is coming so he has a good chance of being HOH. Really hoping who ever is HOH takes Devin out. Was bummed we didn't get to see the blowup at the Veto meeting also. Can't wait to see that tonight. SHould be a great show tonight.





Spoiler



+1. I have the episode in the can. I'll be watching it later today. Tonight should be interesting.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Well, well ... now *that *was no surprise.



Spoiler



By a vote of 10 to 2, Pao-Pao was sent home. Derrick and Nicole are the new HoHs.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Henry said:


> Well, well ... now *that *was no surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I loved both there speaches "Devin I hate you" I just hope they can back door him. It is just him and his daughter playing the game does he really think he can go any place in this game having the whole house against him so early. Scary thing though with big brother is people forget things quickly so I can see him staying a long time if he can avoid being back doored this week.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

thxultra said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I loved both there speaches "Devin I hate you" I just hope they can back door him. It is just him and his daughter playing the game does he really think he can go any place in this game having the whole house against him so early. Scary thing though with big brother is people forget things quickly so I can see him staying a long time if he can avoid being back doored this week.


Agree... as long as he doesn't make it to jury house, he can stay as long as he wants. :righton:


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Donny is the PoV winner ... Caleb and Jocasta are on the block ... Donny tells Jocasta that if he wins PoV, he will take her off the block ... Discussion touches on Frankie's duplicitous play ... The boys show off their muscles.

Source


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I don't agree with BB's mission for Team America. It's one thing to play a joke on the HGs or make someone say something; it's another thing altogether to spread a false rumor and maybe cause a negative impact on one of the contestant's game. That's not at all fair to the contestant targeted for the rumor or to the house that has been lied to and manipulated. 

BB picks the assignments. I'm afraid they didn't think this one through..


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Henry said:


> I don't agree with BB's mission for Team America. It's one thing to play a joke on the HGs or make someone say something; it's another thing altogether to spread a false rumor and maybe cause a negative impact on one of the contestant's game. That's not at all fair to the contestant targeted for the rumor or to the house that has been lied to and manipulated.
> 
> BB picks the assignments. I'm afraid they didn't think this one through..





Spoiler



I was reading that the house may have figured out who is playing for team america so this may be a nonissue soon. Can't see donny keeping quiet for long. Also looks like Devin is up as a replacement nom  Hoping nothing changes and he goes packing this week. Can't stand that guy. I have mixed feelings about the team america task. Will certainly stir up the house. They do stuff like this on the UK one all the time and it keeps things interesting. They even go as far as to play things from the diary room back to the house...


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

They don't have to do the assignments.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> They don't have to do the assignments.


True. But which one of them is going to voluntarily give up on $5k?


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

thxultra said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I was reading that the house may have figured out who is playing for team america so this may be a nonissue soon. Can't see donny keeping quiet for long. Also looks like Devin is up as a replacement nom  Hoping nothing changes and he goes packing this week. Can't stand that guy. I have mixed feelings about the team america task. Will certainly stir up the house. They do stuff like this on the UK one all the time and it keeps things interesting. They even go as far as to play things from the diary room back to the house...





Spoiler



I'm hoping many of the HGs will see through the rumor assignment. I still think it's unfair to jeopardize someone's game (Zach's in this case). The twists this season are considerable but I don't think sabotaging a player should be one of them.

There seems to be an undercurrent of resentment against Caleb. I'm afraid that if Donny takes Jocasta off the block and Devin replaces her, many in the house will consider this a perfect opportunity to oust Caleb and rationalize that Devin can go next week instead. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



As I feared, Donny took Jocasta off the block. Derrick then put Devin up in her place. Either Caleb or Devin goes home on Thursday.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Henry said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> As I feared, Donny took Jocasta off the block. Derrick then put Devin up in her place. Either Caleb or Devin goes home on Thursday.


Good ... either can go.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Good ... either can go.





Spoiler



Normally, and at this early stage of the game, I would agree with you. In this case however, I can only agree with half of it:

Devin: Definitely. He has proven that there is no respect in him for alliances or promises. He's a pathological liar without resolve or integrity (his word, not mine). He's nor a very good player, as open books seldom are.

Caleb: Not yet. All he's done this season is pine over Amber. His strength should take him far. I'd like to see what a few more weeks do for his game. I wouldn't say the same for Frankie, Jocasta or Brittany.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Henry said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I really hope to see Devin go this week. I agree with you I can see him staying also because he can use the I have no one on my side arguement. I have seen that work more times then not actually. I want Devin out this week and Jocasta next week. Jocasta drives me crazy.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

thxultra said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope to see Devin go this week. I agree with you I can see him staying also because he can use the I have no one on my side arguement. I have seen that work more times then not actually. I want Devin out this week and Jocasta next week. Jocasta drives me crazy.





Spoiler



+1 on all counts. Jocasta was playing a great game until she sided with Paola and Donny. Up to that point, she was a floater, yes, but a popular one. Now she's just another target.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Henry said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> +1 on all counts. Jocasta was playing a great game until she sided with Paola and Donny. Up to that point, she was a floater, yes, but a popular one. Now she's just another target.


I honestly liked Donny at first but now I think he is either crazy dumb or just a big back stabber. I was schocked when he was talking about the backdoor plan and then acted like he didn't know it was a secrete. Will give him credit though he can do an amazing job at making people feel sorry for him
.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

thxultra said:


> I honestly liked Donny at first but now I think he is either crazy dumb or just a big back stabber. I was schocked when he was talking about the backdoor plan and then acted like he didn't know it was a secrete. Will give him credit though he can do an amazing job at making people feel sorry for him
> .


My jury is still out on him. I agree that he makes people like him, but I don't know if that's because they genuinely like him or just pity him.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Henry said:


> My jury is still out on him. I agree that he makes people like him, but I don't know if that's because they genuinely like him or just pity him.


I think they actually feel sorry when they backstab him. He is playing a innocint well. Will be interesting to see how long that he keeps that up. He really doesn't have any blowups which is a big game move for him. Think about it you never see him upset. Could be one of the best game moves for him.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

thxultra said:


> I think they actually feel sorry when they backstab him. He is playing a innocint well. Will be interesting to see how long that he keeps that up. He really doesn't have any blowups which is a big game move for him. Think about it you never see him upset. Could be one of the best game moves for him.


Only time will tell ... assuming he has some.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Spoiler



Looks like there is a new alliance in the house. Doesn't look like it will last though with Frankie in it. Most of the house guest can tell he is a rat. Guess it is called the detanators. Oh boy.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

thxultra said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like there is a new alliance in the house. Doesn't look like it will last though with Frankie in it. Most of the house guest can tell he is a rat. Guess it is called the detanators. Oh boy.





Spoiler



The Detonators: Cody, Christine, Frankie, Derrick and Zach.

Frankie keeps his ears on the track. He's got alliances all over the place It'll be interesting to see if Zack and Frankie keep their own alliance secret, or if Christine tells Nicole about this new alliance. And will Derrick and Frankie then tell their TA buddy Donny about it?

Overlapping alliances seem as self-defeating as they are confusing. This is one convoluted mess so I'm with you ... I don't give the Detonators much of a chance either.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Henry said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I wonder how long the Frankie Zach alliance will even last. Frankie back stabbed Zach once. It amazes me that anyone would trust this guy. He is a big gossip. Looking forward to seeing Devin Walk out the door tonight.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

thxultra said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how long the Frankie Zach alliance will even last. Frankie back stabbed Zach once. It amazes me that anyone would trust this guy. He is a big gossip. Looking forward to seeing Devin Walk out the door tonight.


Looks like you got your wish. As for me, I'm starting to lean Sigma's way. I'm getting a bit tired of Caleb's obsession with Amber. Maybe it's time to put some cross-hairs on this boy's back.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Who became the new HOH's last night?


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

oldschoolecw said:


> Who became the new HOH's last night?


Frankie and Cody are the co-HoHs for now. They in turn have nominated Jocasta, Brittany, Amber and Victoria for eviction.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Henry said:


> Frankie and Cody are the co-HoHs for now. They in turn have nominated Jocasta, Brittany, Amber and Victoria for eviction.


Thank, do you know how long the competition for HoH lasted after BB went off the air?


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

oldschoolecw said:


> Thank, do you know how long the competition for HoH lasted after BB went off the air?


Don't really know because I don't know what time they actually started the competition, but the live feeds transcripts show the HGs in the house sometime after 7PM west coast time.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



Amber and Jocasta Won the Battle of the Block. Cody, Brittany, Victoria, Zach, Caleb, and Nicole are playing in the PoV competition.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



Victoria has won the PoV. Zach has won a trip to Germany.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



Victoria used the veto to remove herself from the block. Cody nominated Donny to take her place. Either Brittany or Donny will be evicted on Thursday.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Henry said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Victoria used the veto to remove herself from the block. Cody nominated Donny to take her place. Either Brittany or Donny will be evicted on Thursday.


The 1st name wouldn't matter, the 2nd name would be the smartest even though they're a good person.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> The 1st name wouldn't matter, the 2nd name would be the smartest even though they're a good person.


Agree.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Not disappointed. Finding AD interesting. Still wish to heck BBAD was in HD!

I'm not sure I'm following the last two posts. I probably would've cut it loose if it'd gone the other way. IMO tonight's evicted houseguest never had any real BB value, and I never understood why removed from the block the first time! (That was the only real game successfully played by that person.)


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Victoria's mind-numbing stares into space on BBAD are priceless.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> Not disappointed. Finding AD interesting. Still wish to heck BBAD was in HD!
> 
> *I'm not sure I'm following the last two posts. *I probably would've cut it loose if it'd gone the other way. IMO tonight's evicted houseguest never had any real BB value, and I never understood why removed from the block the first time! (That was the only real game successfully played by that person.)


Simply stated, Donny is a much bigger threat than Brittany could have ever been. Eliminating him would have been a huge move.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Pretty obvious it's not the way the "house" wanted it (me either). I'm well aware there are differing opinions and fanbases for different players. Many folks (fans _and_ players) prefer more "drama," and that's fine. It also depends on who you're rooting for. I've been away from this for awhile (since before BBAD was removed from Showtime), so I'm not as much up on game strategy or player comparisons to previous seasons.

Following may contain spoilers (for those way behind) so I'm going to see if I can get the spoiler "thingy" to work.



Spoiler



I never was a fan of Brittany, and didn't like her from the start. To me, she needed to go as badly as Devin, and never did anything to win me (or her housemates - other than Devin) over. Seemed to me a spiteful, man-hating B-word (or worse) the whole time and was just tolerating her housemates.

While I don't see Donny as the ultimate winner, I'm kind of glad he's still there. My opinions of some of the others have changed since the beginning, though. For example, I was kind of with some of the housemates in getting rid of Zach early on, but now finding his "antics" more entertaining. (I like when he and Frankie - and others - talk production and it sometimes slips by the BBAD crew.)



Suffice it to say, I'm enjoying this much more than I thought I would. Even the Thursday night tweets - which are harder than heck to read on Low def BBAD!

It's nice to be able to discuss here.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



Yes it is nice to be able to discuss this here.

I had my early favorites too ... of course those were first and second opinions, and early on. Since them only Donny and Hayden are on my short list of favorites.

At the beginning of the game I was very much in Caleb's, Derrick's, Amber's an Nicole's corners, but they have since slid right off my list. Caleb's obsession with Amber (and her in-you-face flirting with Cody) is just as annoying as Devin's obsession with his daughter. Derrick is going to talk himself right out of the game, and Nicole is trying her Jordan imitations a bit too hard.

Frankie is amusing and entertaining. It's obvious that he wants to win using his social skills, which are quite good. I quickly jumped off his ship when I started to compare his game with Andy's (BB-15). The similarities are annoying. I've never liked a two-faced-anyone.

Zach needs to come to terms with his sexuality, and just come out of that closet. I find him very amusing and entertaining as well, but he's not on my short list.

What's with the Zach/Frankie/Cody-thing on the HoH bed? I can understand Zach and Frankie, but Cody!?

There's something about Christine that I just can't put a finger on. I'm getting the feeling that Nicole will pay the price for allying with Christine.

Jocasta and Victoria could walk right out the door and no one would be the wiser.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Agree about the annoying obsession. It got old fast. Imagine having to live in there. 

I'm not on live feeds or keeping up with posts about them, but it appears from watching BBAD that there's plenty of material for CBS to work with. I feel that the network production gives a totally different impression afterwards, playing up some "storylines" while letting go of potential other ones.

Also, impressed with the artwork, sets and prop designs. They really stepped it up for HD. Those folks must work pretty hard.


----------



## Rangers94 (Feb 12, 2008)

What a crazy week, another persons grandfather passed away. If anybody watches BBAD you'll see who it was.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> Agree about the annoying obsession. It got old fast. Imagine having to live in there.
> 
> I'm not on live feeds or keeping up with posts about them, but it appears from watching BBAD that there's plenty of material for CBS to work with. I feel that the network production gives a totally different impression afterwards, playing up some "storylines" while letting go of potential other ones.
> 
> Also, impressed with the artwork, sets and prop designs. They really stepped it up for HD. Those folks must work pretty hard.


+1 ... and I strongly suspect that Frankie is playing the pity card for all it's worth, or at least CBS seems to be.

Don't know about Direct or if they even carry TVGN, but if you have Dish, you can somewhat simulate HD by using the Format button on you remote. It won't improve the PQ, but at least you can fill up most of the screen.

I don't have live feeds either. Aside from the fact that my wife doesn't want them, I get more than enough BB from the broadcasts and BBAD. On top of that, I get the transcripts of the feeds, which keep me quite busy.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Rangers94 said:


> What a crazy week, another persons grandfather passed away. If anybody watches BBAD you'll see who it was.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


Yep, just read it.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



Frankie and Zach are the new HoHs for the week. They have nominated (Zach) Christine and Nicole, and (Frankie) Jocasta and Victoria. Frankie's nominations won the BoB competition thus dethroning Zach. Frankie is the sole HoH.

Jocasta and Victoria remain on the block. Derrick's Grandfather has passed.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



Hayden has won the PoV. Jocasta ended up on Slop as a result of the PoV competition. Hayden intends to use the PoV to save Victoria, and Frankie will put up Amber in her place and Amber will be their target.





Spoiler



Sourse


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



As expected, Hayden used his PoV to take Victoria off of the block. Frankie nominated Amber to replace her. Either Jocasta or Amber will be evicted on Thursday. Amber is the target.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Henry said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> As expected, Hayden used his PoV to take Victoria off of the block. Frankie nominated Amber to replace her. Either Jocasta or Amber will be evicted on Thursday. Amber is the target.


I hope they stay on target. Interesting how things seem to change back and forth between BBAD episodes, with CBS playing some "strategy lines" up and others down. Not surprised finding out about POV choice, here. Gathered part of the info from an earlier episode of BBAD. Occasionally I forget to record and miss it. It's nice sometimes, though, to line things up in sequential order toward Thursday's live broadcast and watch all at once when possible.

Fun to speculate sometimes the how the eviction results might turn out and finding that I enjoy the buildup.

(D* _does_ have TVGN, but sadly not in HD - don't even know if this channel exists *anywhere* in HD. Main viewing TV has big enough screen to leave format original but I find the smaller BR screen perfectly acceptable to zoom and fill.)


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> (D* _does_ have TVGN, but sadly not in HD - don't even know if this channel exists *anywhere* in HD. Main viewing TV has big enough screen to leave format original but I find the smaller BR screen perfectly acceptable to zoom and fill.)


According to this chart > http://www.avsforum.com/forum/34-hdtv-programming/1462894-official-avs-national-hd-channel-lineups-cable-dbs-fiber-iptv-updated-6-14-14-a.html

its carried in HD by
Bright House
Charter
Comcast
Cox
TWC
Verizon


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> I hope they stay on target. Interesting how things seem to change back and forth between BBAD episodes, with CBS playing some "strategy lines" up and others down. Not surprised finding out about POV choice, here. Gathered part of the info from an earlier episode of BBAD. Occasionally I forget to record and miss it. It's nice sometimes, though, to line things up in sequential order toward Thursday's live broadcast and watch all at once when possible.
> 
> Fun to speculate sometimes the how the eviction results might turn out and finding that I enjoy the buildup.
> 
> (D* _does_ have TVGN, but sadly not in HD - don't even know if this channel exists *anywhere* in HD. Main viewing TV has big enough screen to leave format original but I find the smaller BR screen perfectly acceptable to zoom and fill.)


Yes, I hope they stay on target too. Except for the Thursday eviction telecast, BB is a delayed account of happenings in the house. To stay close to real time, you either have to subscribe to the live feeds, watch BBAD or use an on line blog as a source. I use them all except the live feeds.

I have Dish, so my TVGN is SD as well. They (TVGN) broadcast BBAD in HD - or at least the postage stamp video format seems to suggest - but Dish only delivers an SD version of it. Thankfully, the Dish remote has a format option that lets one stretch the picture to better utilize your screen's real estate.

At any rate, things are getting interesting as the shuffling for position continues. If they stay on target, they can get rid of the most divisive player of the season so far. By doing so, a whole new balance of power has the opportunity to develop, free of annoying distractions. We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

You can really tell production is making Zach play the villion. I don't think he actually wants to act that way but think they keep telling him in the diary room to be meaner.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

thxultra said:


> You can really tell production is making Zach play the villion. I don't think he actually wants to act that way but think they keep telling him in the diary room to be meaner.


I'm not sure that's the case. From what I've seen, Zach is a bit immature and quite capable of being an idiot with little or no prodding from Production. He does seem to have some redeeming values, though. He's cried over Frankie's and Derrick's grandfathers' passing, and he's a bit self-deprecating when it comes to his desire to win the $500,000. I think his antics are a way of getting attention and acceptance. He's not my favorite by any means. I took him at his word when he was interviewed prior to going into the house.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

thxultra said:


> You can really tell production is making Zach play the villion. I don't think he actually wants to act that way but think they keep telling him in the diary room to be meaner.


I don't completely disagree. There was a scene in BBAD not to long ago where Frankie and Zach were discussing this very topic (slipped by BBAD crew) before the conversation was cut away from and the "not allowed to talk about your diary room sessions with other houseguests" sound played. I do, however, get the impression he doesn't mind all that much being the villain. If nothing else, his "character" certainly livens up the joint.

On another note (speaking of production):



Spoiler



I admire Donny rejecting the so-called "Team America" challenge. Definitely would've effed-up his and others games. When I saw those choices the other day I thought, "what a bunch of BS! Who thinks up this crap, anyway?" On top of that the last two attempts for TA failed miserably. I would've said "eff it," myself, and decline it as well. I wonder, though, if they - or others - would've done it for more money...

Based on last night's BBAD -Wed. the way they were trying to strategize the possible futures it seemed to me the voting had already been locked down at that point, with Amber being completely out of the picture.



It'll be interesting to see how things proceed from here.

I'm still fascinated by how the CBS production is "cut together," with some of the DR clips being days (if not a week or more) old, even for the "live" broadcast, and also how the game has a completely different "feel" to it than I get watching BBAD. How many minutes are "killed" each season with those same clips of hallways, closing door and moving cameras?... I love that time-lapsed tracking shot of the duck "skittering" in the pool.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



Amber was evicted by a vote of 9-0. She went out like a Lady - a very classy Lady. Donny and Nicole are the new HoHs.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



I'm amazed at the extent of Caleb's detachment from reality. The man is truly clueless and has a monumental ego. Maybe the HGs will finally put an end to it next week and send him packing. There is a double elimination next Thursday, and I'm thinking that the timing is right.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Delroy;

I fully agree with your spoiler. TA was a joke this week. I'm glad that they saw the unintended consequences of undertaking the task.

There wasn't much mystery about who was leaving or even the number of votes. Maybe this coming week will improve upon that.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Really enjoyed BBAD last night (Thursday). As I've said before, the tweets are interesting. Also found it refreshing not only to see the "other side" of the house with some real power for once, but at last being showed talking some game!



Spoiler



I really do believe that Amber had to go in order for this to happen. I can't help but wonder how far all of the so-called "power players" are going to drag Victoria and Jocasta along... All the way to the end? They better be careful. It could happen.

Hayden really using his influence up in the HOH room last night. Also, I thought it pretty bold of Nicole bringing up the idea of getting rid of Frankie. Maybe it would be a good move for everyone if it could be pulled off. She and Donny seemed unaware, however, that the rest of "the boys" would be fine with getting rid of Caleb (Donny seemingly fearing revenge).



This should be getting good, now, as people are going to have to play the game harder and start (trying to) get rid of their "friends."


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



Nicole has nominated Zach and Jocasta, Donny has nominated Caleb and Victoria for eviction.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



Caleb and Victoria have won the BoB, dethroning Donny. Zach and Jocasta remain on the block. Nicole is the sole HoH for the week.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Henry said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Caleb and Victoria have won the BoB, dethroning Donny. Zach and Jocasta remain on the block. Nicole is the sole HoH for the week.





Spoiler



Should be an interesting POV. Hopefully Zach stays for the entertainment factor.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



But it wouldn't bother me if he were evicted. For some reason Jocasta has a place in my heart, more so than the bombastic Zach.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Henry said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> But it wouldn't bother me if he were evicted. For some reason Jocasta has a place in my heart, more so than the bombastic Zach.


Wouldn't much bother me either way, but I, too, would probably prefer the former.

Please excuse the additional lines. Spoilers do show up in the previews

and I'm gonna see if this helps (probably not,

I'm sure it's been tried).

But if it's too annoying (or doesn't work)

I won't do it anymore.

A few more spoilery notes:



Spoiler



Apparently a new alliance was formed last night on BBAD: Derrick, Nicole, Cody and (an absent-at-the-time) Hayden, 3 deciding to call themselves "The Quad Squad." This should get interesting. Nicole told them that Frankie is ready to get lots of blood flowing (maybe not an exact quote). It looks like if any of them win POV they're ready to back-door him. They all "have his number," now, and seem pretty sure of his game and aware of his mistakes.

But, if I remember correctly she told them Frankie would leave the noms the same if he wins. Also looks like they're anticipating double-eviction on Thursday.

Now a question: What's with the "Adam and Eve" getup Caleb and Victoria tethered together? Doesn't make sense them being "punished" if they won. Must be some other kind of deal revealed next week. Wonder what Donny's "punishment" is...


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



Sending Jocasta home would be (IMHO) a wasted HoH. Of the two presently on the block (and that may change), Zach is clearly the most threatening. It would be a major coupe if someone in the Quad-Squad won the PoV, took Jocasta off the block, and allowed Nicole to nominate Frankie. With two Detonators on the block, it would be interesting to see who goes. Of course, they would run the risk of having the (Zankie) survivor win the PoV, but the loss of that one Detonator vote might just turn the tide.

I'm thinking that by playing his game so cunningly, Frankie has put a target on his back. He's now pretty transparent, and I think it's too soon for another Andy-like win - and the house knows it. I have to put Christine in the same camp, but thankfully, Nicole is on to her.

Yes, Quad-Squad should be interesting to watch.

I saw on BBAD where Cody and Derrick where discussing that Frankie would not use a PoV on Zach, but I didn't catch Nicole as being the source of that.

Something happened during the BoB that resulted in Caleb and Victoria being vined together for 48-hrs. It was hilarious to watch those two bickering and promising that they would not subject each other to a #2 event. Also, add to the mystery Caleb's hair cut and the two weeks on slop that he has to serve. In the mean time, no mention of Donny getting punished - or anyone else for that matter. The mystery should be solved tomorrow night when BB airs.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



Christine, Caleb, Victoria, Zach, Jocasta and Nicole playing in the veto competition and Frankie is hosting.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Spoiler



I would think if noms stay the same that there are enough people annoyed with Zach's antics (if not at least see him as the bigger threat) that he would be sent out over Jocasta. I would also think she would be pulled if anyone other than Zach or Caleb wins POV.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I would think if noms stay the same that there are enough people annoyed with Zach's antics (if not at least see him as the bigger threat) that he would be sent out over Jocasta. I would also think she would be pulled if anyone other than Zach or Caleb wins POV.





Spoiler



Don't forget Christine. Unless she gets told otherwise by Frankie, she might be tempted to save Zach. She's a wild card.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



Christine has won the PoV.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Henry said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Christine has won the PoV.


You called that one. Definitely makes it more interesting. I think she tends to keep a lot of her personal strategy to herself. With DE this week, anything could happen.

Guess that POV comp took a long time, well into BBAD. Took me a little bit to figure out 'WTF' was gong on, even though a lot of the audio from the competition was "leaking" through. Not sure why the non-comptetitors had to be "locked away." Maybe they just didn't want BBAD to be almost exclusively just the HOH room fish tank.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I got lucky. :shrug:



Spoiler



I was able to read transcripts of the live feeds before watching my recorded BBAD episode, so I was spared the WTF event you had to suffer through. It'll; be interesting to see what Christine does with the PoV. I'm hoping she takes Zach off the block so Nicole can nominate (blindside) Frankie. My only worry (no matter what she does) is that Jocasta will remain exposed to an aberrant vote.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



Christine did not us the PoV. Zach or Jocasta will be evicted on Thursday. Thursday is also a double-eviction night.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Henry said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Christine did not us the PoV. Zach or Jocasta will be evicted on Thursday. Thursday is also a double-eviction night.


Horrible.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm guessing Frankie got to her.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



Be on the lookout for a betrayal lead by Derrick this evening.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Henry said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Be on the lookout for a betrayal lead by Derrick this evening.





Spoiler



What's the plan? Hopefully keep Zach and backdoor Frankie in the 2nd eviction.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

The spoilers don't show up on my cell phone.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> What's the plan? Hopefully keep Zach and backdoor Frankie in the 2nd eviction.


Since what follows is speculation based on info already aired on BBAD, I'll dispense with the spoiler tags so that TRP can see my comments on this phone:

It's looking like Derrick and Cody plan on backstabbing Nicole and Hayden by voting Jocasta out. As of last night, Christine, Frankie and Caleb will also vote for Jocasta to go. That would make it a 5-3 vote. Now of course, that was the plan last night. The way things change with these guys, I have no clue whether they'll follow through with it. On the surface, it looks like Frankie is the puppet master, but in reality, it's Derrick.

Haven't paid much attention to the Frankie situation, except to note is growing paranoia and hope he gets his due come the second eviction.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

I would like to have seen the "Quad Squad" continue, but that never even made it to air. At this point, as far as I'm concerned, may the best players win.

(I'm still kind of rooting a little for Nicole and Hayden, at least they don't seem to be openly back-stabbing anybody - that doesn't have it coming, yet, but I believe would if they have to). Derrick is peeling off a little for me, (I'm rooting less for him) and I'm feeling more indifferent about Cody.

Looking forward to tonight's broadcast.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

As long as Frankie doesn't win Ill be happy


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Can't agree more Frankie's word isn't worth crap. He is like a little rat jumping from group to group. Looks like it is going to catch up with him now. I can't see him getting away with his antics now. He screwed over his cloestest ally you just don't do that. Hope he goes out the door next.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

After the dust settled, Jocasta and Hayden were sent to the Jury house. A 6-2 vote for Jocasta means that Derrick got to Victoria. Bad night for the Quad-Squad.



Spoiler



Christine and Nicole are the new HoHs.



Details


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

thxultra said:


> Can't agree more Frankie's word isn't worth crap. He is like a little rat jumping from group to group. Looks like it is going to catch up with him now. I can't see him getting away with his antics now. He screwed over his cloestest ally you just don't do that. Hope he goes out the door next.


I think his days are numbered - but I recall saying the same thing about Andy, so I'd better couch my convictions and change "think" to "hope".

At any rate, the rest of the house is now realizing that Frankie is in fact the common denominator. As gameplay continues, I'm hoping that the target on his back will get progressively bigger.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> I would like to have seen the "Quad Squad" continue, but that never even made it to air. At this point, as far as I'm concerned, may the best players win.
> 
> (I'm still kind of rooting a little for Nicole and Hayden, at least they don't seem to be openly back-stabbing anybody - that doesn't have it coming, yet, but I believe would if they have to). Derrick is peeling off a little for me, (I'm rooting less for him) and I'm feeling more indifferent about Cody.
> 
> Looking forward to tonight's broadcast.


Yep, as long as it's not Frankie, I too don't care who crosses the finish line.

Derrick started wearing on me when I noticed that he just loves to hear himself talk. When he joined Frankie's alliance, he wore a bit more ... but when he and Cody deceived Hayden and Nicole, that's where I drew the line. Today, he's no better than Frankie, in my eyes. Cody's a close second.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



11:40 BBT - Nicole has nominated Caleb and Frankie, and Christine has nominated Donny and Zach for eviction. Btw, the BoB is scheduled for today as well.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Henry said:


> Yep, as long as it's not Frankie, I too don't care who crosses the finish line.
> 
> Derrick started wearing on me when I noticed that he just loves to hear himself talk. When he joined Frankie's alliance, he wore a bit more ... but when he and Cody deceived Hayden and Nicole, that's where I drew the line. Today, he's no better than Frankie, in my eyes. Cody's a close second.


As of my last post I still hadn't seen the all-important last 40mins of Wednesday's BBAD. Cody just dumped himself just about all the way to the bottom for me. They did use a bit of that footage for the broadcast. Man, what a back-stabber. Wonder what motivated that. I must've missed something. (Revenge for Amber, maybe?) I'm getting rather tired of Christine's touching him all the time.

I kind of get the impression that Derrick "blows -or blows with- the political wind" to his own advantage, but he de-escalated himself even more with me, too. *Someone* sure as heck is tipping-off Victoria!



Spoiler



It is entertaining to watch Frankie trying to do "damage control," as one twitterer phrased it. Nicole did mention back-dooring Cody, so that looks like a possibility. Was fun to watch Donny almost kill himself for that POV (I'm glad he didn't die)! I think he was almost still suffering that by late BBAD time.



More crummy Team America choices, again, although it looked like one choice allowed for separate tasks. (I can't see or hear the term "Team America" without thinking the Parker/Stone marionette movie and hearing that theme song!)


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

+1 on Cody
+1 on Derrick
+1 on TA

Cody is doing his honest best to emulate Derrick's play. It's going to cost him. Ever notice that he makes no attempt to shorten or even discourage Christine's rubbing sessions? Says a lot about their collective characters and sense of propriety.

It's just a matter of time before the house sees Derrick for the smooth-talking sneak he really is. He has little, if anything, over Frankie, but he does have a style all his own.

I feel sorry for Victoria. She really doesn't see it coming. It took her forever to pick a side, and when she finally does, she sides with Derrick. What a puts!

TA is no longer entertainment for me ... instead, I dread its coming because I know the boneheads in Production will side with ratings over integrity. That they would cause a player his/her place in the competition for the sake of viewership is dirty pool.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



Caleb and Frankie have won the BoB, dethroning Nicole. Donny and Zach remain on the block. Christine is now the sole HoH. The house is very upset with Frankie. He decides to come clean.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



Zach has won the PoV.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Henry said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Zach has won the PoV.


Awesome!!!!



Spoiler



As much as he's disliked, he's entertaining to me. lol


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

> Awesome!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That he is.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



Team America's mission: _"Work together to convince someone to go on the block as a pawn and then get them evicted."_

This is absurd and smacks of meddling by Production!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Henry said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why don't you like it? It's optional, so what's the harm? It can show who'd do anything for money.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Henry said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I whole-heartedly agree. However, one should probably keep in mind that the *whole production *most likely is being constantly meddled with by production. (Supposedly a former contestant wrote a book.) I do wonder if live feeds gives more of an insight to this. I sure as heck wouldn't want to pay for live feeds unless it included *everything* (buildup and teardown of sets; entire DR sessons, etc...)

Isn't meddling the outcome of a game show supposed to be illegal?


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

> Why don't you like it? It's optional, so what's the harm? It can show who'd do anything for money.


It's only optional for TA. The victim has no such option. It's one thing to play a harmless prank on someone or the house; it's another thing altogether to cause the eviction of an innocent party. *That* is no longer harmless.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

> [...]
> 
> Isn't meddling the outcome of a game show supposed to be illegal?


Yes. I think it's called Payola.

How much you want to bet they don't consider BB as a game Show?


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



Zach used the PoV on himself. Christine nominated Nicole to replace him. Donny or Nicole will be evicted on Thursday. House scuttlebutt has it that it will be Nicole who gets evicted.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Will be interested to see if anyone changes there opnion of Frankie after he reveals his big secrete. I can think it will only hurt him more. How anyone can trust him now that all his antics are out is beyound me Haven't seen much about him in the blogs I have been reading. Really hoping he is out the door next week. He hasn't kept his word to a single person. Was surprised Calib didn't play in the battle of the block to mess up Frankie's game. He could have just pulled the rope to make the ball miss. Really wonder if production had some part of that challange because that seems like a easier way to throw the challange then sitting out and doing nothing...


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Like I've said before, Frankie took a page out of Andy's playbook. When you think about it, he has a singular advantage not held by any other player: he's gay. This allows him to play the touchy-feely role with the women in an unthreatening way. He won over the boys in similar unthreatening fashion, telling them he loved them and never going beyond a hug or a peck on the neck.

Unfortunately, he borrowed a bit too much from Andy ... namely, hypocrisy, duplicity and deceit.

He also has no need for the prize money beyond simple avarice. No doubt, I believe he's a self-made and affluent on-line celebrity. And although he doesn't need financial support from his sister, the star-struck reaction from his fellow HGs is there - even from those who never heard of her.

I think some in the house genuinely like him for his humor and personality - after all, it is a social game. And yet, I'm starting to see a change in the attitudes of those around him. I'm thinking he might have over-played his hand, to the point that he is now starting to be considered a persona-non-grata.

Time will tell, of course, but I just don't think the HGs appreciate neither his gameplay (fleeting loyalties) or his plans for any prize money (African charity) that may come his way. For many in the house, the prize is life-changing, inducing them to place their own self-serving needs above what is quickly becoming a Frankie U-Tube publicity stunt.

Then again, he might surprise us all and win it.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Henry said:


> Like I've said before, Frankie took a page out of Andy's playbook. When you think about it, he has a singular advantage not held by any other player: he's gay. This allows him to play the touchy-feely role with the women in an unthreatening way. He won over the boys in similar unthreatening fashion, telling them he loved them and never going beyond a hug or a peck on the neck.
> 
> Unfortunately, he borrowed a bit too much from Andy ... namely, hypocrisy, duplicity and deceit.
> 
> ...


I wonder how much money Frankie actually does have. How much can he really be making from doing you tube videos. I honestly never heard of him till big brother. His sister may be giving him money but we don't know that for sure... I don't think his being gay is an advantage. If anything it would be a setback for him. I honestly think it was a big set back for Andy last season because that house was a bunch of prudes. I was surprised at the things that came out of there mouths. Doesn't seem to be an issue this season. Really wonder if CBS made them sign an aggreement. In the UK one I know racest and homophobic remarks aren't tollerated. I do agree with you though that Frankie has over played his hand. In my opnion the biggest thing he did wrong is he backstabbed everyone. Not one person he is loyal to. I would be very surprised if he won the game but never know what is going to happen. It is a game but in the end you have to put your trust in someone or people just see you as a floater. Will be interested to see if people in the house hold his big secrete against him also. Can't see how that will help his game.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

> [...] I honestly think it was a big set back for Andy last season because that house was a bunch of prudes. [...]


The outcome of season 15 seems to contradict this.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Frankie has a net worth of $1.5 million. http://www.celebritynetworth.com/richest-celebrities/actors/frankie-grande-net-worth/

You can actually make good money as a YouTube personality if you get a lot of followers.
http://www.businessinsider.com/richest-youtube-stars-2014-3?op=1


> A range of earnings estimates for each channel was provided by YouTube analytics company SocialBlade. Its estimates are placed within upper and lower limits, based on their daily views multiplied by a low cost-per-thousand impression advertising (CPM) rate of $0.60 and a high rate of $5. The range is wide to account for differences in the type of ad (including kinds of banner ads and pre-roll) and brand value. These estimates also assume that every video is monetized, which is not always the case.
> Even after subtracting Google's 45% cut, these YouTube stars have got it made.
> 
> Read more: http://www.businessinsider.com/richest-youtube-stars-2014-3?op=1#ixzz3AID5p3gZ


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Henry said:


> The outcome of season 15 seems to contradict this.


He (Andy) was called quite a few homophobic slurs though also. I don't think it helps people get further being gay. I think Frankie has done a good job playing a friendly guy which has gotten him this far. I think he got himself into trouble by making too many promises. I can't believe he is worth 1.5million I'm in the wrong line of work. Who actually watches him on youtube. I never even heard of him till BB.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

> He (Andy) was called quite a few homophobic slurs though also. I don't think it helps people get further being gay. I think Frankie has done a good job playing a friendly guy which has gotten him this far. I think he got himself into trouble by making too many promises. I can't believe he is worth 1.5million I'm in the wrong line of work. Who actually watches him on youtube. I never even heard of him till BB.


He (Andy) chose his lifestyle and I doubt that he took offense to any slurs - it comes with the territory. What I didn't like about his play then and Frankie's play now, is taking advantage of your lifestyle to deceive the other players.

As a straight male, I think that this kind of game strategy is unnecessary and only serves to foment distrust of that lifestyle in the eyes of the other players and the viewing audience. This false stereotype is, to me, degrading and unfair. It takes a lot of courage to come out of the proverbial closet as it is. Hamstringing it with false perceptions just makes it that much harder.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Probably get to see all of Saturday night's drama on tonight's broadcast. I wonder how it'll be spun... Interesting to watch the "presumed-to-be-evicted" house guest campaigning last night on BBAD, and the other's different reactions. I wonder if it'll flip (didn't look like it to me). I thought that there were some valid arguments on the "evictee's" side. Does make one wonder what they're going to do and the repercussions down the line.

I find it interesting that Devin's moves way back when still seem to be having effects all this time later. Although, I feel - unfortunately, that the crappy - IMO - "Team America" concept also plays a hand.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

> Probably get to see all of Saturday night's drama on tonight's broadcast. I wonder how it'll be spun... Interesting to watch the "presumed-to-be-evicted" house guest campaigning last night on BBAD, and the other's different reactions. I wonder if it'll flip (didn't look like it to me). I thought that there were some valid arguments on the "evictee's" side. Does make one wonder what they're going to do and the repercussions down the line.
> 
> I find it interesting that Devin's moves way back when still seem to be having effects all this time later. Although, I feel - unfortunately, that the crappy - IMO - "Team America" concept also plays a hand.


The way they have it set up, I don't see how on earth the TA crap could avoid hurting some players. I really hope they do away with it next season.

Nearly three hours of pleading and politicking.

Looking forward to tonight's episode - and for the same reason, but my suspicion is that Production will spin it in Frankie's favor.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Henry said:


> He (Andy) chose his lifestyle and I doubt that he took offense to any slurs - it comes with the territory. What I didn't like about his play then and Frankie's play now, is taking advantage of your lifestyle to deceive the other players.
> 
> As a straight male, I think that this kind of game strategy is unnecessary and only serves to foment distrust of that lifestyle in the eyes of the other players and the viewing audience. This false stereotype is, to me, degrading and unfair. It takes a lot of courage to come out of the proverbial closet as it is. Hamstringing it with false perceptions just makes it that much harder.


Ok first of no one chooses to be gay. I want to get that one out there right now. 2nd neither Andy or Frankie use being gay to there advantage. I can tell you right now I'm sure Andy wasn't ok with the comments made against his sexuality. It is nasty and uncalled for just like all the racest remarks made last season. Just a complete disgrace to one of my favorite shows. Andy and Frankie both play both sides of the house but many straight players have done the same tatic. Derrick has played a simular game having a side alliance with Victoria... Frankie got caught and now is trying to use his sister to stay in the game. I was glad to see the house didn't care that he is related to her. I don't like Frankie as a player because I think he plays a dirty game as does Derrick but that has nothing to do with his sexuality but rather his personality.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

> Ok first of no one chooses to be gay. I want to get that one out there right now. 2nd neither Andy or Frankie use being gay to there advantage. I can tell you right now I'm sure Andy wasn't ok with the comments made against his sexuality. It is nasty and uncalled for just like all the racest remarks made last season. Just a complete disgrace to one of my favorite shows. Andy and Frankie both play both sides of the house but many straight players have done the same tatic. Derrick has played a simular game having a side alliance with Victoria... Frankie got caught and now is trying to use his sister to stay in the game. I was glad to see the house didn't care that he is related to her. I don't like Frankie as a player because I think he plays a dirty game as does Derrick but that has nothing to do with his sexuality but rather his personality.


OK. We'll leave it at that.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

I think the producers wanted Caleb, Frankie and Christine at the NFL thing. They probably told Caleb to "sit it out" so Frankie could win. Somehow I just got that impression (especially after it was pointed out on the last page that Caleb could much easier have "thrown it" if he *had* participated). While I know that Zach would've loved it, I don't see Donny and Nicole as necessarily as big of NFL fans

Also is it a coincidence that his (Frankie's) sister's new album just "dropped" (released) practically the same day as the drama aired?!

Maybe not, but I'm starting to get cynical. (I know, I know. What took me so long?...)


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Nicole is history. By a unanimous vote, she was evicted from the house. Derrick and Frankie won the HoH competition to become the two new HoHs. Nominations are next.

Next week there will be but one HoH. That twist is over.

Also, one of the four evicted jury members (Jocasta or Hayden or Nicole or ???) will return to the game.

Delroy; +1 Too much coincidence.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> I think the producers wanted Caleb, Frankie and Christine at the NFL thing. They probably told Caleb to "sit it out" so Frankie could win. Somehow I just got that impression (especially after it was pointed out on the last page that Caleb could much easier have "thrown it" if he *had* participated). While I know that Zach would've loved it, I don't see Donny and Nicole as necessarily as big of NFL fans
> 
> Also is it a coincidence that his (Frankie's) sister's new album just "dropped" (released) practically the same day as the drama aired?!
> 
> Maybe not, but I'm starting to get cynical. (I know, I know. What took me so long?...)





Henry said:


> Nicole is history. By a unanimous vote, she was evicted from the house. Derrick and Frankie won the HoH competition to become the two new HoHs. Nominations are next.
> 
> Next week there will be but one HoH. That twist is over.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree with you both more. I don't see any reason Calib wouldn't have stayed in the battle of the block if he was going to sabbatage it. So much easier for him to give a extra whoops pull to throw it out of balance and make the ball miss. I think Production had a say in that for sure. Also I knew Frankie would get HOH this week. They have really been pushing the frankie show this season. They show him being such a nice guy when I see him and Derrick as the biggest villans this season.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Interesting article on EW.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



Derrick has nominated Donny and Christine. Frankie has nominated Caleb and Cody.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Henry said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Derrick has nominated Donny and Christine. Frankie has nominated Caleb and Cody.





Spoiler



I think I'd be just as happy to see any but Donny go out of those noms. Agree w/thxultra the villains comment. Derrick is doing a much better job not being disliked as much, and smoother at "damage control" than Frankie. He sure seems good at what he does, and I think it's rather obvious he's keeping Frankie and Donny around so he can "win" more $$ with "Team America"

At this point, I really hope Victoria outlasts Christine for "last girl in the house" category. Maybe Nicole will come back, but Hayden would be OK, too. I don't see Jocasta coming back as game-changing, but who knows?.. She might even win by then as not having "offended" the other HGs as much.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Henry said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Derrick has nominated Donny and Christine. Frankie has nominated Caleb and Cody.


Wow, it's going to be interesting


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Henry said:


> Interesting article on


When I first saw these letters and this link, it made me think of the _Fallon_ sketch, "_Ew_" (which, sadly - IMO - is becoming an increasingly accurate description of much of the entertainment world). I wasn't sure what the link would lead to, and was fully expecting a site having to do w/the actual word, and not _Entertainment Weekly_!


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> When I first saw these letters and this link, it made me think of the _Fallon_ sketch, "_Ew_" (which, sadly - IMO - is becoming an increasingly accurate description of much of the entertainment world). I wasn't sure what the link would lead to, and was fully expecting a site having to do w/the actual word, and not _Entertainment Weekly_!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just another article, more interesting than important.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



Donny and Christine have won the BoB. Derrick has been de-throne, Frankie remains HoH Caleb and Cody remain on the block.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Derrick is as low key and subtle as Frankie is high-strung and in your face. Each deal with situations differently, but to my way of thinking, Derrick is a bit more effective.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Henry said:


> Just another article, more interesting than important.


Yeah, I got that. Thanks. (Enjoyed reading the comments there, as well.) Just thought I'd have a little "poking fun" at the name of their site w/the word, "Ew."

Also goes to show that there's more than plenty of BB "chatter" out there (many more links to click on from there if one wants). I do appreciate the occasional link here to keep from being overwhelmed by going out there on my own, so thanks again for that one.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

The Have-Nots have been selected by Frankie ... they are Victoria and Christine. They got Transylvanian Goulash from BB, which includes blood sausage, canned pumpkin and onions. Yum, yum!


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Team America got their mission for the week:

Create a distraction by hiding a favorite piece of clothing from each HGs then organize a neighborhood watch program to keep it from happening again.

They have until Wednesday at midnight to complete the mission. At least three people must participate in a 24 hour patrol. Don't know what the cash prize is.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



Frankie has won the PoV. As of Saturday night, the plan is for Frankie to use the PoV to take Caleb off the block, nominate Zach, and evict him on Thursday.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Henry said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Frankie has won the PoV. As of Saturday night, the plan is for Frankie to use the PoV to take Caleb off the block, nominate Zach, and evict him on Thursday.





Spoiler



Was really happy to see Donnie win the BOB. This has to be the season of the failed throwing of a competition. Too funny that yet another battle of the block was won by the person they were trying to keep on the bloack. If they backdoor Zach I really hope he can come back in the house or Nicole. Need someone to shake up the power. Really hoping Frankie is sent packing next week. Can't stand him. Agree with the post above. i think Derrick is playing the smooth Villan well. I think when houseguest watch this season they will be surprised what a snake Derrick was all season and how they played right into his game. I have to admit though he has played a great game so far.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Was really happy to see Donnie win the BOB. This has to be the season of the failed throwing of a competition. Too funny that yet another battle of the block was won by the person they were trying to keep on the bloack. If they backdoor Zach I really hope he can come back in the house or Nicole. Need someone to shake up the power. Really hoping Frankie is sent packing next week. Can't stand him. Agree with the post above. i think Derrick is playing the smooth Villan well. I think when houseguest watch this season they will be surprised what a snake Derrick was all season and how they played right into his game. I have to admit though he has played a great game so far.





Spoiler



If they're not careful, Derrick may just take the prize. His game, although sneaky, has been superb. All these weeks in and he hasn't gotten a drop of blood on his hands.

I hope Zach can somehow be spared. He's a loose cannon alright, but he's a lot of fun ... and frankly, I wouldn't mind it if he ends up in the money.

As for who comes back, my preferences are Hayden or Nicole. I too want to see things shook up. And it's better if the motive is revenge.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



PoV ceremony is today. Frankie is expected to use the PoV on Caleb and put Zach up in his place. Zach is being blamed for all of the missing items in the house.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Henry said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> PoV ceremony is today. Frankie is expected to use the PoV on Caleb and put Zach up in his place. Zach is being blamed for all of the missing items in the house.





Spoiler



Big schocker snake Frankie put Zach up. Not looking good for Zach this week. Hoping Nicole or Zach (assuming he is evicted) come back into the house. I agree with you about Derreck he has played a great game. As much as I consider him a snake he has earned the money also. I wouldn't be surprised if he walks out the door with the money. I think they will try to take Frankie out soon as he has lots of blood on his hands plus now they know he doesn't need the money.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



Either Cody or Zach will be evicted on Thursday. I'm thinking Zach's game may be over.

America to decide if Root Cake or Squish Kabobs for next week's Have-Nots.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

thxultra said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Big schocker snake Frankie put Zach up. Not looking good for Zach this week. Hoping Nicole or Zach (assuming he is evicted) come back into the house. I agree with you about Derreck he has played a great game. As much as I consider him a snake he has earned the money also. I wouldn't be surprised if he walks out the door with the money. I think they will try to take Frankie out soon as he has lots of blood on his hands plus now they know he doesn't need the money.





Spoiler



Did he finally say who he is related too? And if so, how many know?


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

oldschoolecw said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Did he finally say who he is related too? And if so, how many know?





Spoiler



Yes last week on the show Frankie told the boys and girls seperatly who he was related to. Seemed to be a big deal for all of 5 min. Hoping it backfires on him now that everyone knows he doesn't need the money. Not looking good this week for Zach. Really going to miss him because he stirs things up and keeps it interesting. Hoping him or Nicole come back into the house. I don't think there is a chance of Cody being evicted. They really haven't shown anything about the have nots on the show this season. Kind of a bummer. They seem to be totally ignoring that part of the show. No one really complaining about being on slop or cold showers...


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

thxultra said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Yes last week on the show Frankie told the boys and girls seperatly who he was related to. Seemed to be a big deal for all of 5 min. Hoping it backfires on him now that everyone knows he doesn't need the money. Not looking good this week for Zach. Really going to miss him because he stirs things up and keeps it interesting. Hoping him or Nicole come back into the house. I don't think there is a chance of Cody being evicted. They really haven't shown anything about the have nots on the show this season. Kind of a bummer. They seem to be totally ignoring that part of the show. No one really complaining about being on slop or cold showers...


Thanks for the info, I've been watching from DVR and fast forwarding through most episodes lately


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

_"Victoria hatches a plan to destroy the pink hat Zach always wears (which actually was originally her hat). The plan starts at around 10:35/10:40PM BBT. She actually swipes the hat around midnight BBT. Zach realized the hat is gone shortly thereafter. We could be in for some fireworks today."_

Source


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

_"Cody tells Donny that Victoria and Zach are going to get into it. Zach's pink hat was Victoria's, she says he took it early in the season. Victoria took the hat back and ripped it up. Zach doesn't know yet."_

Source


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Apologies to Ms Grande. According to an Arts and Entertainment article, it's Ariana, not Arianna ... _spell checker notwithstanding._


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

_"Zach is in the storage room with Victoria who is sweeping up a spill. He asks her why she wants to keep the hat when it's sweaty and dirty. She says she can wash it. He asks her if she is going to backdoor him. She says, "How old are you?". _

Source


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

House humor:

_"Frankie has joined Caleb and Cody in the living room. Caleb is making a sound with his mouth and says it sounds like a lion purring. Cody says he's never heard a lion purr. Caleb says he's broken a lion's jaws with his bare hands before. Frankie says in Kentucky? In Afghanistan? in Iraq? Caleb says that he has been all over the world. He says he was in Africa... he lived in Africa. Frankie says he told him he had never been to Africa. He says he was there when he was little... like 18 months old. Cody says that's when he broke the lion's jaw. At this point, Cody and Frankie drop the subject and Caleb doesn't bring it up again." _

Source


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I hate people like Caleb who claim to have done outlandish things and get caught lying.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> I hate people like Caleb who claim to have done outlandish things and get caught lying.


His narcissistic tendencies got the better of him. :rotfl:


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



By a vote of 5-0, Zach was sent to the jury house. Nicole was reintroduced into the household after winning a competition against the other jury members, Cody won the new HoH competition.

http://www.mortystv.com/bb/]Source[/url]


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Henry said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Wow, the most useless player actually won something.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, the most useless player actually won something.


Ain't that something? No one ever said life was fair, eh?


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



Cody has selected Nicole and Donny as Have-Nots for the week.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Tofu and fish for the Have-Nots.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Does anybody think there was very much ice in that bucket (dumped on Julie)? Looked like there were maybe a couple of cubes. Either way, I sure would've loved to be Mr. Arnet in that moment! Still she wouldn't let go of that ridiculous note card she's always hanging onto as if her life depended on it.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> Does anybody think there was very much ice in that bucket (dumped on Julie)? Looked like there were maybe a couple of cubes. Either way, I sure would've loved to be Mr. Arnet in that moment! Still she wouldn't let go of that ridiculous note card she's always hanging onto as if her life depended on it.


I noticed that too. I wonder if the water was warm?


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

It was all a put on to drum up cheap publicity for the challenge. SYTYCD did it too, with Nigel claiming some lame excuse for not doing it in the "traditional" way. I doubt there was much ice in the water over Julie's head.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



Cody has nominated Donny and Nicole for eviction.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Well, that answers that!


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Source​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Victoria has collapsed in the bathroom. She had complained earlier that she wasn't feeling well.

The transcripts say that the live feeds have been replaced with a Front of the House screen, so no one knows what her condition is until the feeds return.

Source


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

The feeds are back and the transcripts have resumed. Very little mention about Victoria, her status or her whereabouts.

Source


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

_"Derrick and Caleb speculate that Victoria might be out of the game. If she has an infection in her jaw and they have to hospitalize her they won't keep her in the game. He says they are probably waiting on her prognosis to see when PoV will be."_

Source

Still no official word from the producers.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

_"Victoria is back, she is wrapped up in a blanket with medical tape around her elbow. Christine gets up and talks to her. She had an IV. She about passed out from the pain but Nicole kept her awake. If her name gets drawn for PoV they will figure it out later, she got pain meds.

Victoria says she probably got the way she was from dehydration and the pain."_

Source


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



Cody, Donny, Nicole, Frankie, Derrick and Christine are playing in PoV competition Caleb is hosting.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



Cody won the PoV.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Aftermath: Victoria...

_"3:35PM BBT: We return and they are telling Cody about Victoria from the morning. They had to carry her to the DR. They say it was worse than Jocasta. She says it was low blood pressure. Derrick says he thinks it was low blood sugar. Nicole says she could have had low blood pressure from dehydration, too. Derrick says it was intense. They couldn't keep her awake. He says she was talking to him at first. He says that they told him to elevate her feet and her foot was grazing the toilet. He says he was like "Ewww. Not good." He said he tried splashing some water on her. Nicole said there were several times she said her name and she didn't respond. Caleb says he tried backhanding her and she didn't respond (he's COMPLETELY kidding). Everyone is laughing really hard.

3:39PM BBT: Nicole says she doesn't know how she had the strength to walk from bed to the bathroom to begin with. Then she heard her moaning and she said it just didn't sound normal. Christine said that no one should moan while they are taking a crap or people are going to think they are passing out. Everyone starts moaning and laughing. Nicole says she said Derrick's name twice and he didn't hear her the first time. Cody asks how she said it, and Derrick said it was chilling. Nicole says she doesn't want to see the scene of her opening the door because she panicked. Caleb says then you see him walking through the house carrying a CO2 tank. Cody says, "Then you see Frankie sleeping." Caleb wants to know if anyone looked at her teeth. We get FotH."_

Source


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

The world, according to Christine:

_"Cody asks if the people on Live Feed or TVGN can hear them if they are whispering? Christine says, no, they can't hear us. We see FotH."_


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



Cody did not use the veto. Either Donny or Nicole will be evicted on Thursday.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Really think a good twist would have been to make the Jury member challange a hoh challange also. The person coming into the house never really has a chance. The power alliance will always go after them and get them out of the game. Would have been a good twist to keep double HOH's for this week and have a regular HOH and the returning Juror as the other HOH. I liked the battle of the block challange because I think it gave strong players a good chance of staying in the game this season.



Spoiler



Looks like Cody was thinking about taking Frankie out this week. Really wish he would have put him on the block. Did I mention I can't stand Frankie. really wonder if production had something to do with that also. No reason to keep him in the game at this point. Need to start taking out stronger players now...


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I would submit a slight compromise: The returning player gets immunity for that week. It gives him or her a fighting chance to rustle up some support and doesn't upset that power apple cart.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Henry said:


> I would submit a slight compromise: The returning player gets immunity for that week. It gives him or her a fighting chance to rustle up some support and doesn't upset that power apple cart.


I would be fine with that also but just putting them into the house just extends the show a week and gets them reevicted. Makes for a boring week. Honestly I think they should make ours like the British one were they can't talk about nominations. Show gets boring when there is a large power alliance and it is predictable...


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

> I would be fine with that also but just putting them into the house just extends the show a week and gets them reevicted. Makes for a boring week. Honestly I think they should make ours like the British one were they can't talk about nominations. Show gets boring when there is a large power alliance and it is predictable...


I don't know if they changed rules this season, but it used to be that the HoH was prohibited from discussing nominations with anyone. And yet I'm seeing them do just that! I also wish we (the viewers) could do the nominating and the house do the eviction voting


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Henry said:


> I don't know if they changed rules this season, but it used to be that the HoH was prohibited from discussing nominations with anyone. And yet I'm seeing them do just that! I also wish we (the viewers) could do the nominating and the house do the eviction voting


I like that idea


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

oldschoolecw said:


> I like that idea


All the more reason it'll never happen. :sure:


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

The plotting begins - at Donny's expense, of course...

_"Cody and Derrick are talking. Derrick says he told Nicole that there is always a chance of her staying. He tells Cody that he fully thinks that Nicole would go after Christine and Frankie before she'd go after them. Cody recounts Caleb having campaigned to him that he can't get a conversation in with Frankie without Christine popping up. Derrick says Caleb told him he would go final three with he a Cody. Derrick thinks Caleb's reasoning for agreeing to that final three is that he feels he could beat both Derrick and Cody. Derrick says that beyond just his word on taking Cody final two, it makes the most sense to take Cody because everyone loves Caleb and would clearly vote for him. Derrick says if Nicole wins HoH they (he and Cody) are golden, if Caleb wins HoH they are golden. Cody says Christine scares him as he has no idea what she would do with the HoH. Derrick says Christine is the biggest rat, her and Frankie. They quickly change the topic when Victoria walks in."_

Source


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

The plotting continues...

_"Last night, Frankie told Derrick that he thinks America wants them to keep Team America together. Frankie said that if the next competition is endurance, Nicole would do better than Donny, so even from a strategic point of view, it might be better to keep Donny. This idea of flipping didn't gain much traction, and soon after Derrick was making deals with Nicole in case she wins HoH."_

Source


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Henry said:


> All the more reason it'll never happen. :sure:


I agree America should have more control over there game either nominating or voting to evict. In the UK one the viewers vote to evict and they have had some great twists from it...


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

> I agree America should have more control over there game either nominating or voting to evict. In the UK one the viewers vote to evict and they have had some great twists from it...


I think the best we can hope for is for them to use it (or variations of it) as a twist.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I don't expect a last-minute flip. Looks like Donny will be sent to the jury house...

_"Caleb goes to the HoH room. Cody was listening to music, and stops. Caleb says, before tomorrow, and then asks if he can hear him, he sits up and says, yeah. We see FotH. Live Feeds come back with Caleb saying tomorrow is the big day, send Donny packing. He tells Cody that they guys were talking, and if he wants to still do it, they will do it. He tells Cody that they are getting rid of Donny because of principal. He says that Nicole is small, and weighs almost nothing, so she could win. Cody says that if Donny wins HoH, he will put up Christine, and that's fine, because he can't stand her, and she will probably go up with one of them. Caleb says Nicole is a crazy threat for them. Cody stops him, and says he wants Donny to go, because he's a threat. He said that they took one shot at Nicole, and they got her out. He says, this is the third time they are trying to get Donny out, and he's stayed."_


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Henry said:


> I don't expect a last-minute flip. Looks like Donny will be sent to the jury house...
> 
> _"Caleb goes to the HoH room. Cody was listening to music, and stops. Caleb says, before tomorrow, and then asks if he can hear him, he sits up and says, yeah. We see FotH. Live Feeds come back with Caleb saying tomorrow is the big day, send Donny packing. He tells Cody that they guys were talking, and if he wants to still do it, they will do it. He tells Cody that they are getting rid of Donny because of principal. He says that Nicole is small, and weighs almost nothing, so she could win. Cody says that if Donny wins HoH, he will put up Christine, and that's fine, because he can't stand her, and she will probably go up with one of them. Caleb says Nicole is a crazy threat for them. Cody stops him, and says he wants Donny to go, because he's a threat. He said that they took one shot at Nicole, and they got her out. He says, this is the third time they are trying to get Donny out, and he's stayed."_


Ya looks like they couldn't talk Cody into saving Donny. I am really hoping Nicole wins HOH next week to stir things up in there a bit. Even worse case next week a alliance member will be on the block. Will be interesting to see what Final 3 deals are made after this week. Thinking tomorrow's HOH will be an endurance challange haven't had one of those in a long time think we are about due. Also think next week will be a double eviction. Need to start cleaning out house now


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

> Ya looks like they couldn't talk Cody into saving Donny. I am really hoping Nicole wins HOH next week to stir things up in there a bit. Even worse case next week a alliance member will be on the block. Will be interesting to see what Final 3 deals are made after this week. Thinking tomorrow's HOH will be an endurance challange haven't had one of those in a long time think we are about due. Also think next week will be a double eviction. Need to start cleaning out house now


+1


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



After a vote of 5-0, Donny was sent to the jury house. Caleb became the new HoH.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Team America FAILED their mission ... Julie said NO to apple pie. Next week is a double elimination.*

*Edited to remove the spoiler tags. (This information has already been broadcast.)


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Morty's message...

_"Last night Donny was evicted, and his emotional farewell caused many fans to get a little misty over his departure. Last night America sent a message into the Big Brother house. We did our job; we selected three people to represent us: Derrick, someone sworn to serve and protect us, putting our lives and safety ahead of his own, Frankie, a symbol of our diverse free spirit, and Donny, a common hard working man with a gentle heart. We choose these people in the hopes they'd stick together and work as a loyal team, and they didn't. Donny says he understood why America denied Team America the reward, and after the HoH competition Derrick went to the fire room and apologized to the cameras/live feeders about their TA mission, he said also said he got the picture and understands; we hope so. Frankie yelled and asked his fellow housemates what Donny did in BB to get such a large fan base, judging from the crowds reaction when he walked out of the house. I hope Frankie will understand too."_

Source


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Thursday Night Football is causing the BB16 broadcast schedule to change. Next Thursday will be the last eviction episode to be seen on a Thursday. Here is the new schedule for the remainder of the season:

*Big Brother 16 - September 2014 Schedule*

Sun, Aug 31, 8PM ET/PT - Nominations episode
Wed, Sept 3, 8PM ET/PT - Power of Veto episode
Thu, Sept 4, 9PM ET/PT - Live Double Eviction show - F5 revealed
Sun, Sept 7, 8PM ET/PT - Nominations episode
Tue, Sept 9, 8PM ET/PT - Power of Veto episode
Wed, Sept 10, 8PM ET/PT - Live Eviction show - F4 revealed
Sun, Sept 14, 8PM ET/PT - Nominations episode
Tue, Sept 16, 8PM ET/PT - Power of Veto episode
Wed, Sept 17, 8PM ET/PT - Live Eviction show - F3 revealed
Sun, Sept 21, 8PM ET/PT - Final Three episode - Final HoH Rounds 1 & 2
Wed, Sept 24, 9:30PM ET/PT - Season finale - 90 mins​


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Looks like Frankie is blaming America that they didn't complete the challange saying America isn't ready to see a guy in drag. No Frankie the challange you came up with was just stupid. America wants to see something interesting not some cheesy play. America wants to see something that will get the house talking but not let out the team america twist. Really want Frankie out.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



Caleb has nominated Christine and Nicole for eviction.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



Competing in today's PoV contest are: Caleb, Nicole, Christine, Cody, Derrick, and Victoria. Frankie is hosting.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



Christine has won the PoV.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Henry said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Christine has won the PoV.





Spoiler



Bye Nicole - it's too bad everyone in the house is afraid to backdoor Frankie, no pun intended. lol


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Bye Nicole - it's too bad everyone in the house is afraid to backdoor Frankie, no pun intended. lol


Indeed. +1


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

The family of "Big Brother 16" houseguest Victoria Rafaeli is fuming mad over a joke Frankie Grande made about 2 guys teaming up to take Victoria's virginity ... and they want apologies from him AND his sister Ariana.

*TMZ Headline: Frankie Grande Offends Contestant's Family With 'Rape Joke'*

_"During the livestream on Saturday, Grande told two male houseguests they should "double team" Victoria and "take all her virginities." He then made a bunch of extremely sexual gestures. Just watch the video.

Victoria's mother, Lizabeth, tells TMZ she definitely took Frankie's comments to be a "rape joke" and feels her daughter is now a "target for rape" because producers did nothing to stop Frankie's rant.

Lizabeth wants an apology from Frankie's parents and Ariana Grande... and she wants Frankie to apologize to her daughter.

She tells TMZ, "I want Frankie to imagine people saying this stuff about his sister and see if he thinks it's funny.""_

Courtesy: TMZ _(scroll down)_


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

I've lost interest in Big Brother over the past few weeks, mainly because Frankie is still their. I have not watched an episode in about 2 and a half weeks. I keep up with the show by reading posts about it here. Has anyone else lost interest in this season?


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

> I've lost interest in Big Brother over the past few weeks, mainly because Frankie is still their. I have not watched an episode in about 2 and a half weeks. I keep up with the show by reading posts about it here. Has anyone else lost interest in this season?


I'm sure interest is waning. Like you, I think it's more out of frustration than anything else. Cody had a perfect opportunity to put Frankie on the block, but he let it slide. Now they'll have a hard time recovering.

Frankie is still of the mind that he is bread's butter, and can't understand why he isn't more famous than his sister. Like Caleb, the sun has to ask for his permission twice a day. I'm banking that this self-worship will bite him in the end. I stick around for that eventuality. I pray he doesn't pull another Andy.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I still watch but haven't cared since Zach and Donny left.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Henry said:


> I'm sure interest is waning. Like you, I think it's more out of frustration than anything else. Cody had a perfect opportunity to put Frankie on the block, but he let it slide. Now they'll have a hard time recovering.
> 
> Frankie is still of the mind that he is bread's butter, and can't understand why he isn't more famous than his sister. Like Caleb, the sun has to ask for his permission twice a day. I'm banking that this self-worship will bite him in the end. I stick around for that eventuality. I pray he doesn't pull another Andy.


I think interest is growing - like a week or 2 ago, BB had it's highest rated episode ever. It's averaging like 7 million viewers.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



*Christine has used the PoV to take herself off of the block ... Caleb has nominated Victoria to take her place ... either Nicole or Victoria will be evicted on Thursday.*

The following summation from Morty's TV explains the current reasoning:

_"The craziness continues in the BB house. Caleb has a hankering to backdoor Frankie. [Oh not that way, get your mind out of the gutter.] Caleb doesn't trust Frankie, and then last night some "fans" were using a megaphone to yell over the studio wall that Frankie's "crushing them in the diary room." At first, Derrick was against Caleb nominating Frankie, and as we've seen, Derrick calls the shots, but as the night went on, Derrick seemed OK with it. Derrick is so good at manipulating I can't always see his true motives until the I see the DR scenes on TV, and even then...

In an early AM decision, it was determined it's too early to evict Frankie, and Victoria will go up next to Nicole, and Nicole will go. The guys are pretty sure if Frankie wins HoH he'll nominate Christine and Victoria. Caleb is also worried that if he's responsible for Frankie's eviction, Caleb would end up with a lot of haters, because of Ariana's fans and Frankie's charitable endeavors."_

Source

These are the shenanigans that pique my interest.


----------



## hookemfins (Jul 3, 2007)

This is the worst, most unimaginative boring cast. Even worst than the nerd heard of BB6. They are so afraid to make a big move. Caleb should have taken his brothers advice and man up. 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Just another day in paradise:

_"*10:01AM BBT: [...] *Derrick and Caleb whisper about Frankie. Caleb says that he told Frankie that his wheels were just spinning and he didn't know who to trust.

*10:06AM BBT: *Caleb tells Derrick about his conversation with Frankie. Frankie accused Caleb of not trusting him. Caleb says he tried to explain to Frankie that he trusts all the guys but it's a game and anyone is capable of turning. Caleb says he told Frankie that it was him personally that was considering nominating him. Cody leaves thinking Frankie was using the information about the backdooring plan with Christine. Cody calls Frankie a "rat" and leaves."_

_Edited to include source._


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

What took 'em so long...

Article


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Hmmm...

_"Victoria complains to Derrick that there isn't a picture of them. Derrick said there was. Victoria says not of them alone. Derrick asks Caleb to take one of them alone before he returns the camera. Victoria wraps her arms around Derrick and places one hand on his chest. Derrick puts his arm around her shoulder. After the picture she asks Derrick if the picture looked good. He said it does."_

Source


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

REMINDER - Changes to the CBS broadcast schedule

*Big Brother 16 - September 2014 Schedule:*

Wed, Sept 3, 8PM ET/PT - Power of Veto episode
Thu, Sept 4, 9PM ET/PT - Live Double Eviction show - Final five revealed
Sun, Sept 7, 8PM ET/PT - Nominations episode
Tue, Sept 9, 8PM ET/PT - Power of Veto episode
Wed, Sept 10, 8PM ET/PT - Live Eviction show - Final four revealed
Sun, Sept 14, 8PM ET/PT - Nominations episode
Tue, Sept 16, 8PM ET/PT - Power of Veto episode
Wed, Sept 17, 8PM ET/PT - Live Eviction show - Final three revealed
Sun, Sept 21, 8PM ET/PT - Final Three episode - Final HoH Rounds 1 & 2
Wed, Sept 24, 9:30PM ET/PT - Season finale - 90 minss

*Big Brother: After Dark airs seven nights a week on the TV Guide Network (TVGN) *​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Double eviction tonight.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

There was a lot of talk about evicting Frankie during last night's televised episode. This talk came from his own alliance members. Hopefully, Frankie's boat has sprung a leak that'll result in a face-to-face with Julie.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



Double Eviction night. The first to go was Nicole (as expected). Then Derrick won HoH and nominated Christine and Victoria. Frankie won the PoV and opted not to use it. Christine was sent to the jury house. Frankie then won the HoH. His nominations come sometime today.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Henry said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Double Eviction night. The first to go was Nicole (as expected). Then Derrick won HoH and nominated Christine and Victoria. Frankie won the PoV and opted not to use it. Christine was sent to the jury house. Frankie then won the HoH. His nominations come sometime today.





Spoiler



They pushed the button so hopefully Frankie can now get booted since the week doesn't count and they don't even know. lol


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Fingers crossed.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Ya Frankie needs to be sent packing. I swear production has kept him on longer because of his sister. He drives me completly crazy. I can't stand his attitude. I hate when someone wins hoh and he runs right away to kiss there behind. So hoping he goes home with the reset!!!


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

> Ya Frankie needs to be sent packing. I swear production has kept him on longer because of his sister. He drives me completly crazy. I can't stand his attitude. I hate when someone wins hoh and he runs right away to kiss there behind. So hoping he goes home with the reset!!!


Yep, Frankie's pretty transparent, but now the others are seeing it too. All of the online polls I've seen show him as the most disliked member of the household. I too hope he doesn't make it to the end.

I've been checking with my wife. We seem to be divided. So far, it's one vote to oust Frankie (mine) and one vote to oust Derrick (hers). Derrick is playing from Dan's playbook. He's extremely good at it. He keeps my wife fuming every time he opens his mouth. But I have to give him his due - I find that I have infinite more respect for him than I do for Grande.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



Frankie has nominated Cody and Victoria for eviction. Of course, this won't happen...

_Morty writes: "Good morning BB fans. Last night Frankie won HoH and today he'll nominate two people for eviction, then they'll play for PoV, do the ceremony, and on Wednesday, all these events will become null and void, because the HGs pressed a big gold button that will rewind the week back to before Frankie became HoH, and everything will be played over. This kind of means all that we report this week is just... bulldoo-doo. On the plus side, for all you Frankie haters, you'll enjoy seeing his HoH taken away, and as Julie reminded us, the he could even end up on the block."_



Ah, that last sentence really says it all!


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Rewind explained:



Spoiler



_"The HGs pressed a big gold button, not knowing their action would cause the game the game to rewind to just before the HoH competition That means Caleb, Cody, Frankie, and Victoria, play for HoH all over again, so there could likely be a new HoH, two new nominees, a new PoV winner and then who knows who gets bounced from the house next. On Saturday, the HGs will compete in a PoV competition that will mean nothing, because the results will all be voided out on Wednesday when the game rewinds."_



Source


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

_Jeff and Jordan got engaged yesterday in the house_​


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



Frankie won PoV - for what it's worth.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



Frankie did not use the PoV - ho-hum.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

_Say "hi" to Izzy._​


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Look out, its "The Rat Patrol"!


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

> Look out, its "The Rat Patrol"!


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Tonight:*

Wed, Sept 10, 8PM ET/PT - Rewind.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



BeastMode Cowboy is the new HoH.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Henry said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> BeastMode Cowboy is the new HoH.


Looks like they'll finally get Frankie out.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

If they don't let pass yet another opportunity.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Nominations today.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



Caleb has nominated Frankie and Victoria for eviction.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

With the recent Rewind, I don't really know if they'll hold the PoV competition today.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

If you watch the recording of last night's BBAD, make sure you watch the part towards the end where Caleb is in the HoH room. His antics have a Barney Fife quality to them that makes it hard not to like him.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



Cody won the PoV.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



Speculation is that Cody will leave the nominations as they are. There is some talk about Cody voting to evict one and Derrick voting for the other. The intent is to make it a tie vote so that Caleb can then evict Frankie and tell him that "pawns go home too".


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Henry said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Speculation is that Cody will leave the nominations as they are. There is some talk about Cody voting to evict one and Derrick voting for the other. The intent is to make it a tie vote so that Caleb can then evict Frankie and tell him that "pawns go home too".


I can't wait to see that if it's split.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> I can't wait to see that if it's split.


I'll settle for his departure. I can't imagine anyone being more hated in the jury house.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

PoV ceremony today.

Don't forget BB on CBS tonight.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



Cody did not use the PoV.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

There will be two evictions this week. One on Tuesday (tomorrow), and one on Wednesday. These are not considered a double eviction because they happen on two separate days - a murky distinction at best.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

REMINDER - The remaining CBS Big Brother broadcast schedule

*Big Brother 16 - September 2014 Schedule:*

Wed, Sept 3, 8PM ET/PT - Power of Veto episode
Thu, Sept 4, 9PM ET/PT - Live Double Eviction show - Final five revealed
Sun, Sept 7, 8PM ET/PT - Nominations episode
Tue, Sept 9, 8PM ET/PT - Power of Veto episode
Wed, Sept 10, 8PM ET/PT - Live Eviction show - Final four revealed
Sun, Sept 14, 8PM ET/PT - Nominations episode
Tue, Sept 16, 8PM ET/PT - Power of Veto and eviction episode
Wed, Sept 17, 8PM ET/PT - Live Eviction show - Final three revealed
Fri, Sept 19, 8PM ET/PT - Special Episode
Sun, Sept 21, 8PM ET/PT - Final Three episode - Final HoH Rounds 1 & 2
Wed, Sept 24, 9:30PM ET/PT - Season finale - 90 minss

_Big Brother After Dark_ airs every night on TVGN.​


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Isn't there a Friday episode this week?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Isn't there a Friday episode this week?


Guide says previously unseen footage.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Yes. Sorry.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Opening comments from Morty:* The HGs were told there'd be an early wake-up call today, BB told them they have activities today, they think they're getting a guest today, but it's really an eviction day. BB will be taping tomorrow's eviction episode today, so the HGs have to do goodbye messages, pack, clean... everything. Once the eviction process begins the [live] feeds will go off and remain off until after the show airs tomorrow. Tonight's Big Brother After Dark will be pre-recorded of the events taking place in the morning.

Source


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Eviction tonight.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Henry said:


> Eviction tonight.





Spoiler



I will be happy to see Frankie go but on the other side now I think it is pretty much set in stone that Victoria will make the final two and that kills me since she hasn't done anything all summer. She doesn't deserve $50k. At least Slime ball will be out tonight though


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

thxultra said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I will be happy to see Frankie go but on the other side now I think it is pretty much set in stone that Victoria will make the final two and that kills me since she hasn't done anything all summer. She doesn't deserve $50k. At least Slime ball will be out tonight though





Spoiler



Fingers crossed.

I expect that Victoria will go up with Derrick, or at least that's Derrick's plan. If that's the case, then I'm hoping the jury awards her the win and Derrick limps back to RI with $50k. If either Caleb or Cody sit at her side, then I'd let the jury decide.

Derrick has been the real puppet master this season. So has Frankie, but to a lesser extent. I wouldn't want to see either one of them get the half-mil. I agree that Victoria hasn't accomplished much this season, but I'd rather an honest person get the prize over those two sleazy manipulators.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Frankie has left the building!*- In a mostly expected move, Frankie was sent to the jury house last night. The HoH competition was held. Derrick is the new HoH. Another eviction tonight.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



Derrick has nominated Caleb and Victoria for eviction tonight. Cody has won the PoV. He'll be the only one voting tonight.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Henry said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Derrick has nominated Caleb and Victoria for eviction tonight. Cody has won the PoV. He'll be the only one voting tonight.


Think he's smart enough to vote off the stronger player?


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

We'll find out tonight.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

I would be very disappointed to see victoria win the game. 90% of the game is social but Victoria hasn't done anything all season to ear any money. Derreck has been a puppet master and a darn good one at that. It is a game and part of the game is getting people to advance your game. I think Derreck has done an amazing job well worth the money. He has victoria playing that he isn't on her side and because of that he can say right in front of her he is taking Cody to the end. He has won comps when needed and been loyal to Cody the entire time to get this far. That being said if he wins the final hoh I don't see him taking Cody to the end. Unlike Frankie I don't think Derreck has been self centered. Frankie thinks he is the greatest person on earth. His arrogance is why I'm glad to see he is out of the game.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Which is why we're all entitled to our own opinions. As for me, it's a chemical thing ... I don't like him or his sneaky, manipulative play.

Caleb was evicted in last night's episode.



Spoiler



Cody has won Part 1 of the final HoH.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Henry said:


> Which is why we're all entitled to our own opinions. As for me, it's a chemical thing ... I don't like him or his sneaky, manipulative play.
> 
> Caleb was evicted in last night's episode.
> 
> ...


I think Derreck has by far played the best game. I wouldn't mind Cody winning but Victoria is only there because everyone knows if they take her it is a easy victory for them... Caleb shot himself in the foot getting rid of Frankie. I was really schocked he did that. I was glad to see Frankie go because he drove me nuts but I think it was a dumb move for Caleb.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

> I think Derreck has by far played the best game. I wouldn't mind Cody winning but Victoria is only there because everyone knows if they take her it is a easy victory for them... Caleb shot himself in the foot getting rid of Frankie. I was really schocked he did that. I was glad to see Frankie go because he drove me nuts but I think it was a dumb move for Caleb.


Literally, the jury is still out on Derrick. He's quite capable of manipulating his way into the finale, but the jury is equally out on the merits of his gameplay.

Will the jury reward duplicity and deceit or is the jury already planning on handing him $50K instead of $500K and regardless of who is at his side?

Or are they of your opinion that he was the game's best player, and are as bamboozled as the remaining players?

Only time (next Wednesday) can tell.

Personally, I'm hoping the jury has seen him for what he is and reward his greed by giving the big prize to whomever sits in the other chair.

As for Caleb, I agree with you. He shot himself in the foot by facilitating Frankie's departure. He (Caleb) is too self-absorbed and arrogant to believe anyone would blindside him ... after all, HE was the real puppet master!


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Henry said:


> Literally, the jury is still out on Derrick. He's quite capable of manipulating his way into the finale, but the jury is equally out on the merits of his gameplay.
> 
> Will the jury reward duplicity and deceit or is the jury already planning on handing him $50K instead of $500K and regardless of who is at his side?
> 
> ...


I think Cody has a good chance of beating Derreck in front of the Jury. He can say he was loyal to Derreck and his alliance the whole time. He has the arguement that Derrect manulipulated his way to the end. However most of the time the jury will see moves like derrecks as good game moves. After all it is a game not life. The idea is to get to the end and a good scoial game is part of that. While sneaky Derreck played an amazing social game to this point. Victoria hasn't done anything to effect the events in the house. He game stratigy is to float to the end and I have no respect for that. I don't see the Jury giving her the money against either Cody or Derreck. 0 HOH's, 0 Power of vetoes. The only thing she won was the Luxury competition that she just got a lucky pick... But then again Frankie controls the jury right hahahah. God was he arrogent.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

You're right, Frankie was over-confident and had a flawed game plan. For starters, he thought that he could entertain the HGs into liking him. He then played the Ariana card to awe and impress, and conversely, the granddad and African children thing to garner pity. Never mind the liberties he took with both sexes by playing he gay card.

Cody may not get the chance to sit with Derrick in the final two. I can't see anyone sitting next to Derrick or Cody except Victoria. I think they are both grooming her for that. If they go up together (Derrick & Cody), then I agree with you: Cody will probably influence the jury more than Derrick.

Scuttlebutt has it that Derrick intends to take Victoria to the end and claim the first prize. If he follows through, it might backfire on him. I think there are enough votes in he jury to deny him the prize. But, of course, he has no other choice. There's no way he's going to take Cody there, so it's a risk he'll have to take.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Henry said:


> You're right, Frankie was over-confident and had a flawed game plan. For starters, he thought that he could entertain the HGs into liking him. He then played the Ariana card to awe and impress, and conversely, the granddad and African children thing to garner pity. Never mind the liberties he took with both sexes by playing he gay card.
> 
> Cody may not get the chance to sit with Derrick in the final two. I can't see anyone sitting next to Derrick or Cody except Victoria. I think they are both grooming her for that. If they go up together (Derrick & Cody), then I agree with you: Cody will probably influence the jury more than Derrick.
> 
> Scuttlebutt has it that Derrick intends to take Victoria to the end and claim the first prize. If he follows through, it might backfire on him. I think there are enough votes in he jury to deny him the prize. But, of course, he has no other choice. There's no way he's going to take Cody there, so it's a risk he'll have to take.


I agree no way Derreck will take Cody. Cody keeps saying he will take Derreck though unless there is something I haven't heard on the live feeds which is possible since I don't have those and haven't been reading the blogs this week... I think if that is the case Cody has a good chance of winning because he can argue he kept his word on the final 2 deal and that he played a clean game.

If Derreck wins the final HOH I'm sure he will take victoria and win the money. I don't see they Jury giving her the half mil. She will come away with 50k though that in my opnion she didn't earn. She has basically just spent the summer in the house. I can't say one thing she has done and that we would have missed her all season. Really wish they would let america vote people out because she would have been gone by now...

I agree with you about most things with Frankie. I think he tried to entertain everyone into liking him but they all saw him for the snake he was. He was down right creepy when he knew he was getting evicted. OMG that conversation in the HOH room scary. I don't think him being gay though helped his game at all. He tried to use it to entertain but I don't think it helped him get farther. Certainly didn't help him with the guys in the house. I don't think Calieb went I can really trust him because he is gay. Maybe with Zach because I question if Zach is actually gay or not... If anyone took liberties in the sex side of things though it was Cody. OMG him and Christine crossed the line so many times considering she is married. I found him much more flirty than Frankie. I was really surprised the Ariana card didn't bite him in the Butt. I thought for sure they would evict him when he told them he was her brother...


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



Derrick has won part 2 of the HoH competition. He will compete with Cody on Wednesday's part 3.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



*Morty's opening comments:* _"Good morning. There's not much more for the final three to do. Yesterday, Derrick and Victoria competed in the second part of the HoH contest, and Derrick won. This means that Cody and Derrick will face off against each other in the live final part on Wednesday's finale. The winner of part three gets to pick who they want to take to the jury with them.

While Derrick and Victoria were competing in the HoH contest, Cody was locked in the HoH and counting his jury votes on his fingers. "Oh ****, not looking good," he realizes, but he continues to express that Derrick must win this third part. Does this mean that if Cody wins the third part he's definitely taking Derrick? IMHO, it just means that he's sure the if somehow Victoria won the last two parts she wouldn't take him. And Derrick, who is he taking to the finale? Derrick hasn't given Victoria his usual pep talk about not having to worry, he's given every indication he will take Cody if he wins the third contest, but that doesn't mean he would. Derrick knows that if tells Victoria she's safe, she will stay calm and cheerful, and if she has a glass of wine... let's just say, what Cody doesn't know won't hurt Derrick.

As I said, there isn't much more for the final three to do (although I'm sure it could take a few more days to clean the house), but this is good because I have no update writers for a good portion of the weekend. [...]_

Source


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I'd take Victoria because whoever she's up against, it's an easy win. I really don't think Cody has a chance vs Derrick.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

> I'd take Victoria because whoever she's up against, it's an easy win. I really don't think Cody has a chance vs Derrick.


Oh, I don't know ... to my way of thinking, Cody has a final two chance with Derrick because Derrick can't play his mind games, and I think Cody is more popular among the jury members.

I see the possibility for an upset if Derrick wins the Final HoH and selects Victoria over Cody. At this point, the jury could really throw a monkey wrench into the works. I just don't know how much the jury knows about Derrick's mental shenanigans.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Henry said:


> Oh, I don't know ... to my way of thinking, Cody has a final two chance with Derrick because Derrick can't play his mind games, and I think Cody is more popular among the jury members.
> 
> I see the possibility for an upset if Derrick wins the Final HoH and selects Victoria over Cody. At this point, the jury could really throw a monkey wrench into the works. I just don't know how much the jury knows about Derrick's mental shenanigans.


I agree with Sigma1914 If either cody or Derreck take Victoria to the finalie they will win. I don't think it will even be close I expect a complete blowout. I think if it is Cody and Derreck which ever one of them does the better speech and answering of questions to the Jury will win. Derrecks mental game was a stratigy and a darn good one. He was responcible for getting lots of people out of the house including getting Calib to put up Frankie. I'm yet to see someone that hasn't made any game moves like Victoria win big brother...


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Henry said:


> Oh, I don't know ... to my way of thinking, Cody has a final two chance with Derrick because Derrick can't play his mind games, and I think Cody is more popular among the jury members.
> 
> I see the possibility for an upset if Derrick wins the Final HoH and selects Victoria over Cody. At this point, the jury could really throw a monkey wrench into the works. I just don't know how much the jury knows about Derrick's mental shenanigans.


They're aware. Remember when the jury was watching video and I believe Hayden commented they're all their because of Derrick? Everyone agreed.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I guess we'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Final eviction and winner named tonight!


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Morty writes:*_ "Everyone keeps asking who I think Derrick would take, or who Cody would take if they win the third part of the HoH competition. I don't know! Derrick seems so close to Cody, it's hard to imagine him not taking his best bud, his Memphis to his Dan, but Derrick brought Victoria along for a reason; against her he'd be a sure win. And Cody, he's not the mastermind Derrick is, but he too must realize that taking Victoria to the jury could be a good idea. Then there are the fans that want to see one of them take Victoria and lose to her because of a bitter jury. Is the jury bitter? Has Frankie told them about Team America and the extra money Derrick has already racked up? Is the jury allowed to know about Team America (as I recall, Julie said TA could tell, or not tell of their existence, whatever they thought would be best for their game). Your guess is as good as mine.

Derrick has played an amazing game. He is one of few HGs to ever play the BB game with a secret (that he's a police sergeant), who actually kept their secret.

I think it's fairly certain that Donny will win America's Favorite Player, as long as you all remembered to vote. Whether you want Donny to win or not, you know it's going to be great to see the expression on Frankie's face when he doesn't win it."_

Source


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Spoiler



Cody won HoH. Cody evicted Victoria. Cody and Derrick were final two. Derrick won BB 16 by a 7-2 vote.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Henry said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Cody won HoH. Cody evicted Victoria. Cody and Derrick were final two. Derrick won BB 16 by a 7-2 vote.


I was happy with the outcome


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

oldschoolecw said:


> I was happy with the outcome


I wasn't, but then again, I haven't been happy for three seasons. :hair:


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

*Morty writes:* 

_After the finale, Brian Haug from WIBW of Topeka Kansas was in the backyard to interview the HGs. Brian asked Cody what he thought when he heard that in addition to the Team America mission prizes, Derrick also won $50,000. Guess what, that was the first Cody heard that one. For one brief second, Cody had that, "Are you F'ing kidding me," look on his face and then quickly recovered and said he was happy and had no regrets._

_So here's an interesting fact, the HGs are all paid a stipend of $1,000 a week for appearing on the show, whether in the house or jury, however, this money deducted from the final two's prize money. This means Donny (with his Team America prize, America's Favorite Player prize, and his $14,000 stipend) won more money than Cody._

_Donny told Brian that there were moments that he was sorry his girlfriend talked him into being on Big Brother. I remember him laying laying in the ice room crying that he would never leave his girlfriend, friends, family and his job to gamble on winning money ever again. Last night he said that even though there were times in the house where it "hurt his brain," he would like to be on Big Brother All-Stars. Donny also revealed that he and Zach would be taping their guest appearances on The Bold and the Beautiful on Friday._

_Derrick and Frankie were on The Talk this afternoon where Julie Chen announce that Big Brother has been renewed for the next two summers._

_If you're wondering what happened to Jeff Schroeder's backyard interviews. Jeff was in the backyard talking to all 16 HGs, but for some reason CBS decided to post the videos, rather than stream them live. [...] _

_More _

Let's do it again next year!


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Henry said:


> *Morty writes:*
> 
> _After the finale, Brian Haug from WIBW of Topeka Kansas was in the backyard to interview the HGs. Brian asked Cody what he thought when he heard that in addition to the Team America mission prizes, Derrick also won $50,000. Guess what, that was the first Cody heard that one. For one brief second, Cody had that, "Are you F'ing kidding me," look on his face and then quickly recovered and said he was happy and had no regrets._
> 
> ...


Interesting I didn't know how much they got to stay in the house/ jury house. I could live in that Jury house for $1k per week. Wonder if they deduct anything from Donny's $25k since they take it from Cody's $50k. That kind of doesn't seem fair. Was happy with the way the show ended though. Victoria didn't play the game at all she didn't deserve the money. Was glad to see Cody get it. I really don't believe Derreck would have taken Cody. To be honest I think Cody was crazy for taking Derreck. Cody would have had a easy win against Victoria. Still was a fun season much better then last year. Frankie gets my snake of the year award this year. Love how he thinks he had better then Cody I doubt that


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

thxultra said:


> Interesting I didn't know how much they got to stay in the house/ jury house. I could live in that Jury house for $1k per week. Wonder if they deduct anything from Donny's $25k since they take it from Cody's $50k. That kind of doesn't seem fair. Was happy with the way the show ended though. Victoria didn't play the game at all she didn't deserve the money. Was glad to see Cody get it. I really don't believe Derreck would have taken Cody. To be honest I think Cody was crazy for taking Derreck. Cody would have had a easy win against Victoria. Still was a fun season much better then last year. Frankie gets my snake of the year award this year. Love how he thinks he had better then Cody I doubt that


I didn't care for the final outcome, but I agree with you that it was better than last year's season. As much as I disliked Derrick, I have to give him his due. He played a masterful game. No blood at all, and he was never on the block. All deceit and manipulations aside, he goes down in BB history as perhaps the best player ever. I would have preferred seeing Victoria selected for final two and winning, not because she played a better game, - she didn't - but because I disliked the possible alternatives.

I also agree that Cody should have never chosen Derrick for final two, but that just goes to show you the extent to which Derrick controlled him.

As for Donny, other than the obligatory taxes, his stipend and TA winnings go untouched. Since he is not a "winner" his pay does not get garnished. America's Favorite winner is apparently not considered a placement win, therefore not subject to the forfeit provision.


----------

